# Mako 1xAAA: the most important flashlight i've ever owned



## coyote (Jun 9, 2011)

i live off-the-grid in the wilderness and have been a flashaholic all my life. 

while i enjoy trying out the newest-brightest 'lights, i've come to discover that the most important lights i own are the ones i carry everyday 24/7 (EDC), particularly those that are as reliable as humanly possible.

having purchased hundreds of tiny lights, the finest light i've found for my use is the Mako, custom-made by longtime CPF member Endeavour (aka: Enrique).

its a basic low-power 1xAAA "key-chain" light, much like its predecessor, Gransee's original Arc AAA. its also much like its contemporary, McGizmo's Sapphire. 

as the maker put it: _"The design objectives were to create a small, unobtrusive torch that ran for a very long time on a common AAA cell, in a durable package, with some compelling features at an affordable price point."_

of course, it sure can't compete with the high output or number of settings available in lights like the LF2XT, Illumina Ti, Maratac, iTP, et al.

so why would anyone pick the Mako?

although i enjoy my fun high-tech lights, what i require most is a trustworthy survival / back-up / emergency / EDC / camping flashlight.

what sold me on the Mako was:


bomb-proof titanium construction
simple design using 24K gold anti-corrosion contacts (read: ultra reliable!)
super efficient electronics/LED for extreme run time (80 hours on a lithium)
option of a tritium vial
lack of breakable glass "cover" lens
ability to tail-stand
two-level output with lots of twist between them 
ultra-light weight for a titanium light
long threads requiring over two full turns before engaging the contact (to keep from losing the head)
reasonably white beam (not a blue-yellow amalgamated beam)
very smooth threads
one-handed operation

many other lights have one or more of these features, but in my mind none come close in terms of total functionality and reliability.

i own a few of Makos. one to EDC in my pocket, another in my survival BOB, one next to my bed for navigating the house at night, and others for back-ups.

some Mako owners were disappointed with the 15-degree off-center ringy beam, a result of the designer's demand for water resistance. i agree: it not pretty when wall hunting... but for a survival light that's not a huge concern. still, a nicer beam would be wonderful, making the Mako just about perfect for me.

at some point i heard about the "*Mako 60"*, a rare 60-degree smooth-beam flood version. after years of searching, last week i finally located one through a fellow CPF'er. scout24 was kind enough to sell me his.

turning it on for the first time i was stunned and amazed. this floody Mako is THE answer i've been looking for most of my adult life (i'm 58 yrs old). 

*Mako "60" Flood on left --- standard Mako on right*






(my photo)​
of course, one "Mako Flood" isn't enough for me. sadly, research indicates that only a handful were made and the likelihood of buying another is next to nill.

so why brag on something we can't buy? 

because i recently learned that the maker is still into producing custom hand-made lights!

if i can twist Enrique's arm by convincing him that there's a big enough market to do another run of them, who out there would be willing to pony up as much as $150 to own a new *Mako Flood*, _"the world's greatest back-up light"_?

===

*2012 news*: on Jan 7th 2012, it was announced that a *limited run of 75 Mako Floods* will be produced.
Here is a link to that thread: Mako Flood Run - A Titanium, Two-Stage, AAA-Based Flashlight

===

*Early 2014 news*: on Feb 20th, 2014, an additional *limited run of 22 Mako Floods* as announced
More info on page 8 of this thread, or click HERE to go there now.

===

*Mid-year 2014 news*: yet another very limited run was produced, called the *Mako MK II*

the run was of approx 50 units, in three versions of the Mako Mk. II:

_High Output (HO)
This is a 21-lumen output flood light, with much higher brightness and spacing between modes than the previous model, which was around 10 lumens. I’m very excited about the performance characteristics of this light.

Ultraviolet (UV)
This is a regular output Mako equipped with a UV LED with a nominal wavelength of 375 nanometers. Useful for finding things that fluoresce, curing adhesives, activating glow phosphors, finding scorpions, etc.

Regular Output (RO)
This is essentially a “6/30” Mako flood, with updated styling._

delivery began on Aug 25th and they are wonderful. i'm now carrying the Mako MK II HO as my EDC light. best of the best.






===

*Fall 2014 news*: a small run of a new version using a single AA battery is in the works. it will be called the *Spinner*

enrique describes it this way:

_"...I've also started work on and will be putting up for pre-order this week a new light called the Spinner. It's essentially a AA version of the Mako, with similar design and named after the Spinner Shark, in keeping with the shark-based naming of the Mako.

The benefits from a AA include longer runtimes, and the ability to drive the light a bit harder than using the AAA as a power plant. This means that with a lithium or eneloop cell in the light, you can toss it in a bag, along with a spare cell, and you'll have days and days of light. If you need more output, the high mode allows you a small brightness edge over the AAA while still providing decent runtime as well. As with the Mako, it will be made from 6AL4V titanium, feature two stages, and nice, white, high output 5mm LEDs. This will be a fairly limited run based on the number of pre-orders placed, with few extra pieces being made. Cost will be $225."_

===

*UPDATE: May 2015*

just received my 1xAA Spinner. stunning. as nice as the mako Mark II HO, only bigger. i see it as a mako on steroids. i couldn't be happier.

will carry the mako 24/7 in my front pocket and always have the spinner in my daybag

doesn't get any better than this

thank you enrique!!!!!!


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 9, 2011)

I hear you coyote! I'm experiencing a back to basics trend in my light journey and the Mako and Don's Sapphire are seeing more and more use. 

Just gotta remember to put the battery in the Mako the right way!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote (Jun 9, 2011)

BigHonu said:


> I hear you coyote! I'm experiencing a back to basics trend in my light journey and the Mako and Don's Sapphire are seeing more and more use.
> 
> Just gotta remember to put the battery in the Mako the right way!


 
nice to know i have a brother in the search.

not sure what you mean about the "right way". the Mako loads the battery like most lights: neg contact down into the body, and pos contact on the head. are you're thinking of another light or do you mean something else?


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 9, 2011)

Sounds interesting, I'd need more information on how it compares with the current Saphire. What LED is in the 60deg. version? The beam looks nice in the picture. I think the problem was that at the time AAA lights started appearing from everywhere and the EZ-AA had similar interface even though it was not as small. The price on the Maratac was just TOO good to ignore. The AAA Preon Revo SS would be a really decent light with the right LED. The styling of the Mako is something that maybe others, like me, don't find particularly attractive. I'd like his Ti Aeon, but the price premium over the Aluminum seems much too high for such a small light, and there is a premium for a neutral tint. Price is the only thing keeping me away from that one. Maybe on a special day I'll get one. He lives in an expensive locale to manufacture and I suspect has requirements for higher margins. I'm wondering if he could even produce these in titanium for $150, if he could with the right led he might be able to expect sales in the same numbers as the Saphire, maybe some what more as the beam looks much nicer. Currently there is also the DQG which seems to be getting some attention. I'm looking for the perfect keychain light, until I find it my LD01-SS is working out well enough. If this thread grows, start a poll, or add a poll to the thread.


----------



## joe1512 (Jun 9, 2011)

So I am curious... if it is waterproof but has no breakable glass, how does it achieve this? Some polycarbinate lens or something?


----------



## BigHonu (Jun 9, 2011)

Really? I must be thinking of a different light then! I bought the light so long ago. Same deal though, Ti construction, twisty, 5mm led and great machining. 

I have that one paired with a Leatherman Micra and keep the Sapphire on my keychain. 

Now I have to find out what I have!


Ok, it is a Killer Ti AAA Light from Photon Fanatic. Ha! At least they look sort of the same on my small screen. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote (Jun 9, 2011)

StandardBattery: i too have had 'em all. (note my avatar with Millermods, Mako, Fenix E05 and DQG Tiny, just a very small sampling of what i'm comparing the Mako with).

where the Mako shines is in reliability and toughness. i'm more than happy to pay a premium price for a high-quality tool i might have to depend on to save my life. on the other hand, i like many of the less-reliable lights too. i even have a new Tiny II coming, but it (and the others you named) are for less important tasks.... 

you asked:_ "What LED is in the 60deg. version?"_ - Makos were the first flashlight to use these particular 24K mcd 5mm Cree LED. to the best of my knowledge, the only difference between the the two Makos was the angle of throw, 15 degrees vs 60 degrees.

[edit: i just learned the LED that was later used in the Sapphire was a 3mm Nichia LED, not a Cree]

===

everyone: here's a scan of the spec sheet that came with the original Mako. hope it can answer some of your questions:




​
and because it just seems natural to compare the Mako to the Sapphire and Arc, here's a photo of them side-by-side:


*Arc - Sapphire - Mako*


----------



## nbp (Jun 9, 2011)

joe1512 said:


> So I am curious... if it is waterproof but has no breakable glass, how does it achieve this? Some polycarbinate lens or something?




I believe a 5mm LED which come with an epoxy dome, plus potted electronics. Think Arc AAA style.


----------



## NickBose (Jun 9, 2011)

My 2 cents: 
- Being a twisty, I doubt it would be easy or convenient to use it one handedly
- Being a survival light, lacking knurling on the body is a major setback. Just imagine when your hands are wet, greasy, or ... bloody or sometime you may even have to grab the light with your ... feet, for example.


----------



## mrlysle (Jun 9, 2011)

coyote said:


> if i can twist Enrique's arm by convincing him that there's a big enough market to do another run of them, who out there would be willing to pony up as much as $150 to own a new *Mako Flood*, _"the world's greatest back-up light"_?



Coyote. IF you can convince him to make them, I'm definitely in for one!


----------



## choombak (Jun 10, 2011)

NickBose said:


> My 2 cents:
> - Being a twisty, I doubt it would be easy or convenient to use it one handedly
> - Being a survival light, lacking knurling on the body is a major setback. Just imagine when your hands are wet, greasy, or ... bloody or sometime you may even have to grab the light with your ... feet, for example.



Mako has a matte finish, and the threads are super-smooth, so twisting is not at all an issue using it single-handed. Actually, I was surprised at how well the threads have been machined - the Arc-Ti I own has square threads, and is a beast to twist - after so many twists, it still is difficult to turn single-handed.


----------



## choombak (Jun 10, 2011)

The Mako is fantastic gem, and second to none. There are only two lights that appeal me the most, and Mako is one of them (the second - okay - you could guess it - is the Arc AAA). 

There are more modern, multi-level, different looking, power-led based lights, but in a survival mode, I am doubtful if any of these will work as they are designed to, and they haven't yet had enough lifetime to prove this as well. The more complex the light gets, the more difficult it is in a survival mode. Their varying sizes also make it difficult to have them on you when required. In a nutshell, I don't consider any of the modern lights to be "survival lights", since at least one factor is almost always missing - *reliability *and *availability* (lights missing both are not worthy of *any* discussion).

In the world of modern lights, I miss reliability the most, so I am in for a Mako (or similar light run). Thanks coyote for stirring this up... :thumbsup:


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 10, 2011)

coyote said:


>


 

^nice, the mako can do something the arc & sapphire can't! Wish its twisty was reversed though.


----------



## joe1512 (Jun 10, 2011)

I guess I just don't get the fascination with reliability. Have many of you had modern decent branded flashlights poop out on you during critical times? I am a relatively young flashaholic experience wise, but haven't had any trouble.

I mean, if you are often in situations where you die if your flashlight dies, wouldn't you just carry a backup? The Mako light here uses the same emitter as the 1 dollar pinch-lights that many light companies throw in for free. So I'd think one could put a few of those on a keychain or where-ever to use in emergencies if your primary light dies.

I personally would have my 1x18650 variable brightness or flood to throw, or whatever features are desired with an efficient XM-L emiiter. Then carry my keychain light as a backup, be it a AAA, CR123, AA or whatever. Then maybe a few sealed-ziplock pinchey lights for good measure.


----------



## coyote (Jun 10, 2011)

> ...Have many of you had modern decent branded flashlights poop out on you during critical times?...



yes, many times. and i envy your luck. but the point being that if/when my hi-tech light fails, i will always have a Mako at hand because i can be sure of it.



> ...The Mako light here uses the same emitter as the 1 dollar pinch-lights that many light companies throw in for free....



oh really? i've yet to have a dollar-store light with a 5mm Cree. nor will any give 80 hours runtime. and i've too many $1 lights fail on me, so i don't trust them. nothing wrong with carrying lots of fauxtons, i do too, but i haven't found i can depend on them to function when needed most.



> ...if you are often in situations where you die if your flashlight dies, wouldn't you just carry a backup?



yes, multiple back-ups. and if one is a self-reliant kind of individual, shouldn't your emergency EDC light be the most reliable you can find?



> ...I personally would have...



and thats what makes the world go 'round. always use what personally makes you happy and secure.


----------



## nfetterly (Jun 10, 2011)

I had 2 - one was custom anodized (Endeavour) sold them later and had a warmer LED in it. Sadly I sold both. The "Flood" above looks very nice!


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2011)

As I recall, Enrique originally offered these for well under $150. 

The Mako has the smoothest threads I've ever seen on a Ti light and smoother than many of the aluminum threads I've seen on others as well. 

Do not make the mistake of assuming that all 5mm LEDs are made equal, because they are not. The Cree 5mm LED with the 60º beam pattern is one of the best out there, with a completely even tint, no color shift, and the whitest cool-white 5mm I've ever seen. 

Additionally, like all of Enrique's lights, the Mako is designed to be the ultimate in reliability and runtime: it'll run for 60 hours on a single alkaline AAA on low or 20 hours on high. The Mako offers us some simplicity and elegance in a world dominated by frustrating multi-mode lights.


----------



## coyote (Jun 10, 2011)

nfetterly: would love to get my hands on a warm-tint Mako. scout24 has posted pixs of his. sweet!

carrot: well said! and yes, the original Mako sold for $115 plus shipping, and the Mako 60 (flood version) was more than that i believe.

but in researching this idea, all indications are that manufacturing and material costs have gone up quite a bit, so putting a maximum of $150 for a new limited-run Mako Flood didn't seem too out of line today.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2011)

coyote said:


> carrot: well said! and yes, the original Mako sold for $115 plus shipping, but in researching this idea, all indications are that manufacturing and material costs have gone up quite a bit, so putting a maximum of $150 for a new limited-run Mako Flood didn't seem too out of line today.


 
I agree. $150 does seem reasonable to get such a great light. I always felt the original Mako was underpriced.


----------



## notrefined (Jun 10, 2011)

with genuine interest and absolutely no intention of starting an argument, can I ask what weaknesses in the design or construction of the Peak Eiger would make it less reliable than the Mako (single mode notwithstanding)?


----------



## bmcgators98 (Jun 10, 2011)

I think the Peak would be in the same category as the Mako, especially at a 4 power or under. Still even at that level I don't think the run times are even close.


----------



## yliu (Jun 10, 2011)

Most of the time I have a more powerful 2xAA flashlight with me, but my LedLenser P3 on my keychain that I always carry is being used most of the time, I will probably get a Fenix LD01 or E01 for the smaller size. Except for trips, hikes, I never had the situation in a when I needed a brighter light than the P3's 15 lumens in a normal day. 

Few months earlier there was a power outage at around 9pm it was complete dark, ironically, I put all my flashlight and my keychain on the 1st floor, and I was on the 2nd floor... So I had to made my way downstairs in complete dark. Since then, I bought a bunch of Energizer LED flashlight and put it in every corner of my house.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jun 10, 2011)

I'd be in for a 60 degree Mako. I still have my original and it is a unique light that gets some nightstand time at my house. I like the two low settings. For navigating around my house and property at night, it's plenty bright for my typical uses.

I'd love for him to give another go at the Zephyr. That looked like a cool light and I even ponied up for a pre-pay, but there just wasn't enough interest for him to go ahead with the build. The timing was bad (economy in a free fall) and I don't recall how much time he allowed for the pre-pay before he terminated the project. It's unfortunate that it never came to fruition, but it happens. I'd be in (again) for a Zephyr to go along with a new 60 deg Mako.


----------



## Ian2381 (Jun 10, 2011)

I would also like to have a light like this but I couldn't afford something at that price, especially for a backup light so now i've settled for the Fenix E01 for my ultimate backup light. EDC 4 lights everyday and I doubt I will end up using the E01. Same setup goest when Mt Hiking or climbing. The E01 as my most reliable light is reserved for the ultimate emergency.
Mako 1xAAA is a must have if you could afford one.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 10, 2011)

Coyote- You got my one and only 60deg... Sorry if I led you to believe I had two. My only other is the warm 15deg. with the steelwooled emitter. These are great little lights, and another small run would probably go quickly. It strikes me as one of those lights that one either gets or doesn't. It needs some in-hand time actually being used in the DARK to appreciate that the output on low is completely adequate, and high just gives that little bit more punch. I'll tempt some flame here, and absolutely no disrespect to anyone intended, but the Killer and Sapphire both came out around the same time, and I feel not everyone appreciated the lower output for a similar price, despite the design differences and the two levels of the Mako. I've owned all three, and they are all so well made it's not funny, but the two stage Mako finally kicked my last Sapphire off my keys a few months ago.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 10, 2011)

Incidentalist said:


> I'd be in for a 60 degree Mako. ....
> I'd love for him to give another go at the Zephyr. ....


*That might be interesting! *I think that was the light I was actually thinking of that just seemed to appear when there were too many forces against it. It might make more sense for him to produce this light at this time as I think the low mode was expected to match the runtime of the Mako according to early documentation. Although the Mako now has some long term experience behind it so it might be the safer bet. In general day-to-day usage I would only need my keychain light to have 1 output level, but I have found the multiple levels on the LD01-SS to be quite useful. I think 2 or 3 levels can be very useful on an emergency light, even though it does seem to complicate things and possibly affect reliability. If your main light craps out outdoors sometimes the higher output level on keychain lights is really useful, in some cases I think it could be essential. I like to use even my backup keychain light so I know it is in good working order all the time, I carry an extra AAA cell for real emergencies.

Is it time for an official poll, or maybe coyote needs to contact Muyshondt to see if there is a real possibility. I do think more people now can appreciate a good quality, reliable keychain light, but the price point is still a sensitive issue.


----------



## carrot (Jun 10, 2011)

I know there are FIVE, yes, FIVE Mako 60º*out there in the world. I am aware of two of them here in NY, one in my friend's possession and one in my own. Coyote has another... where are the other two???


----------



## choombak (Jun 11, 2011)

notrefined said:


> with genuine interest and absolutely no intention of starting an argument, can I ask what weaknesses in the design or construction of the Peak Eiger would make it less reliable than the Mako (single mode notwithstanding)?


 
Both lights are in a league of their own, and close in reliability. I have both, and find these differences:
* all peak lights are difficult to twist by one hand - okay, using one for a long time does loosen up the threads, but even then the twist action is not smooth. only brass is smoother, but heavy.
* peak ti light (eiger, I believe) has a smooth body and is not available in knurled versions
* knurling on all eigers (HAIII) is not aggressive, SS version is better, but then heavier.

I find none of these drawbacks (well, for a backup light in emergency) with Mako - light weight, smooth threads, and reasonable grip makes it an ideal candidate.


----------



## coyote (Jun 11, 2011)

> *scout24* said:
> _...Coyote- You got my one and only 60deg... Sorry if I led you to believe I had two...._



oh my, now i do feel a bit guilty. your one and only? damn. thank you. that was extremely kind of you scout24. i feel very privileged being its new caretaker.

and your other comments were nicely stated. you're 100% correct with your assessment that with lights like the Mako _"one either gets or doesn't"_ and that the Mako's extra low out-puts (lower even than the Sapphire and Killer) is perfect for true darkness. after my extensive testing of those three titanium models in particular, i chose the Mako and eventually sold the others.



> *carrrot* said:
> _...I know there are FIVE, yes, FIVE Mako 60º*out there in the world. I am aware of two of them here in NY, one in my friend's possession and one in my own. Coyote has another... where are the other two???_



"calling two missing Mako 60 owners, please step forward!"



> *choombak* said:
> _...I find none of these drawbacks (well, for a backup light in emergency) with Mako - light weight, smooth threads, and reasonable grip makes it an ideal candidate. _



thanks for handling notrefined's question. i never owned a Peak so couldn't compare the two.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 11, 2011)

Carrot- Three down, two to go...  I'd be curious to know how many warm tint ones were released as well. Coyote- Enjoy! If I didn't like the warm so much, I wouldn't have sold the 60deg...


----------



## coyote (Jun 11, 2011)

guess i'm very lucky that i like cool tints!


----------



## HKJ (Jun 11, 2011)

carrot said:


> I know there are FIVE, yes, FIVE Mako 60º*out there in the world. I am aware of two of them here in NY, one in my friend's possession and one in my own. Coyote has another... where are the other two???


 
I try to keep one of them in decent company:








coyote said:


> "calling two missing Mako 60 owners, please step forward!"



I do not believe that I am missing, I have mentioned it before that I own one of the 60º Makos. I did miss the regular sale of the Mako, but got the last one when Enrique cleaned out the remaining stock.


----------



## carrot (Jun 11, 2011)

HKJ said:


> I try to keep one of them in decent company:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Ahh, HKJ, I believe that this makes you the owner of one of the finest collection of AAA lights then!


----------



## blackbalsam (Jun 11, 2011)

Great Thread Coyote, I will be in for one also.


----------



## jemab (Jun 11, 2011)

I also had a mako and foolishly sold it... I would be in for a 60degree if they are made...


----------



## ninemm (Jun 11, 2011)

jemab said:


> I also had a mako and foolishly sold it... I would be in for a 60degree if they are made...


 
I had a beautiful custom anodized mako for a little while. I bought it for my wife and when she didn't like it I sold it. I do still miss it. I believe it was a warm version too.


----------



## coyote (Jun 11, 2011)

HKJ said:


> .... I own one of the 60º Makos....



wahoo! that's four out of the five. congrats HKJ, glad you're in the club. 

so who's still missing?


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 14, 2011)

The finest designed AAA light, ever built. Period. I'm always looking for more, as my WTB posts, tell the tail. Tail stand. Trit slot. Two Stage, work of art. But: I really would want to see a High CRI version for the $150 price point. And I'm not waiting 6 months for these, I'd want them soon or sooner.

I'm interested


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2011)

what's the runtime on low with say a Duraloop 800mAh or 1000 mAh AAA?


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2011)

bmcgators98 said:


> I think the Peak would be in the same category as the Mako, especially at a 4 power or under. Still even at that level I don't think the run times are even close.


 
they're not. I was convinced it would be one of the longest runtimes when I was talking to Curt before having them make me a Eiger 0 level and a SUB zero level light. Oddly enough the SUB zero didn't have significant more runtime than the regular 0, and the 0 was noticeably brighter for the duration of the runtime test I conducted, so there was no upside or advantage buying the SUB zero as I didn't obtain extra runtime which was the purpose of my ordering that one. Even more disappointing was to note that a way older Matterhorn with a standard power LED fared better than either Eiger. I was hoping Curt understood I was looking for the longest runtime light but maybe that's the best they can do?


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 15, 2011)

carrot said:


> I know there are FIVE, yes, FIVE Mako 60º*out there in the world. I am aware of two of them here in NY, one in my friend's possession and one in my own. Coyote has another... where are the other two???



I own 1 60deg. Mako. Its in my b.o.b. bag w/ a el capitan #0.


----------



## carrot (Jun 15, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> what's the runtime on low with say a Duraloop 800mAh or 1000 mAh AAA?


 
AFAIK, runtime is 60hr/20hr on an alkaline AAA.

What kind of runtime are you getting on your 0 and sub-0?


----------



## coyote (Jun 15, 2011)

fisk-king said:


> I own 1 60deg. Mako. Its in my b.o.b. bag w/ a el capitan #0.


 
our missing mako 60! welcome partner!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 15, 2011)

both got 37 hours when I stopped the test as the low was very dim. The remaining voltage was 1.10v for the #0 and 1.11v for the # SUB 0



carrot said:


> AFAIK, runtime is 60hr/20hr on an alkaline AAA.
> 
> What kind of runtime are you getting on your 0 and sub-0?


----------



## fisk-king (Jun 15, 2011)

coyote said:


> our missing mako 60! welcome partner!


 :thanks: for some reason I thought I had purchase the light from you? I'll have to check that WTB thread a year ago.
Edit:  Nevermind, it was Gordon


Also, I remember doing a runtime test with a lithium battery with ~ 80hr. +.


----------



## silentlurker (Jun 15, 2011)

The keychain loop on the Mako scares me. That's the same kind of keychain my Quark Mini123 has, and it snapped clean off after just a couple days of carrying the Mini on my keychain. I thought I lost the light, but I tracked it down next to the seat in my car. I am afraid a Mako with that same kind of loop would have the same fate befall it. The Sapphire et al have much more secure looking keychain loops.


----------



## StandardBattery (Jun 15, 2011)

silentlurker said:


> The keychain loop on the Mako scares me. That's the same kind of keychain my Quark Mini123 has, and it snapped clean off after just a couple days of carrying the Mini on my keychain. I thought I lost the light, but I tracked it down next to the seat in my car. I am afraid a Mako with that same kind of loop would have the same fate befall it. The Sapphire et al have much more secure looking keychain loops.


 
Did you have the Quark connected directly to your keyring without another split-ring or split-ring/swivel? If so I could see how it would brake on an aluminum light. I would never connect it directly to my key ring for several reasons, but I think the Ti Mako would hold up if one did.

----
Other thoughts.... the main advantage the Mako has over my Aeon is that it uses a standard cell. Second possible advantage is the slimmer, but longer, format, but I'm not sure this is an advantage or would be for everyone. The third seems to be that in Titanium it is much less expansive than the Aeon, not sure why this is, but I can see the titanium shell being a clear advantage over the Aeon, which means it has a price advantage since the Aeon can also be purchased in titanium.

So it seems that if I carried a few backup cells (I could carry 2 instead of 1), and since I'm not doing much travelling, that the Aeon is maybe a better keychain light than the Mako. The Aeon I think has the advantage of the larger reflector and nicer beam, although since I've not put the two side by side I can't say for sure. It would just cost more to get it in Ti, or I could live with HA.


----------



## silentlurker (Jun 16, 2011)

StandardBattery said:


> Did you have the Quark connected directly to your keyring without another split-ring or split-ring/swivel? If so I could see how it would brake on an aluminum light. I would never connect it directly to my key ring for several reasons, but I think the Ti Mako would hold up if one did.


 
The Mini had a split ring attached to the keyring loop which was then attached to my keychain. I figure it just must have been twisted in a funny way to snap like it did. I'm hard on my stuff, but if it can't even survive sitting on my keychain, it's not good enough. Because of that experience I can't rely on any light that has a similar mechanism.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 16, 2011)

You'll never hurt the Mako split ring hole- that Titanium is much stronger than any spring steel ring that you coujld put through it, and the Mako is quite light... I've seen and held Data's original 007 with a splitring through the TINY attachment point... He's carried it for years, and it's much heavier than the Mako.


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jun 16, 2011)

If you're still looking for indications, I'd buy one in a second!


----------



## leon2245 (Jun 16, 2011)

> Mako 1xAAA: the most important flashlight i've ever owned


 
Let's be frank. It's quite possibly the most important flashlight _anyone_ has ever owned.


----------



## coyote (Jun 16, 2011)

leon2245 said:


> Let's be frank. It's quite possibly the most important flashlight _anyone_ has ever owned.


 
leon, i like the way you think.


----------



## Hamaremon (Jun 21, 2011)

I would also very much like to have one (or more).
The practicality of a reliable AAA light in terms of portability and battery availability is hard to beat.
I think the hard part will be convincing Enrique that so many people want one!


----------



## Beacon of Light (Jun 21, 2011)

Hamaremon said:


> I would also very much like to have one (or more).
> The practicality of a reliable AAA light in terms of portability and battery availability is hard to beat.
> I think the hard part will be convincing Enrique that so many people want one!


 
The Revo is a decent light in the Mako's absence. Here's hoping Enrique will make another run of these maybe with a lower low.


----------



## carrot (Jun 21, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> The Revo is a decent light in the Mako's absence. Here's hoping Enrique will make another run of these maybe with a lower low.


 
The ReVO is a great light, but not exactly a replacement for the Mako. For me they fill different roles, with the ReVO being a great all-around high output keychain-sized light and the Mako being my ultra-reliable neck wear light. Thanks to its low mode it doesn't completely blow away my night adapted vision at night.


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 25, 2011)

Any movement on a High CRI or Cree XM-L Mako's?


----------



## kelmo (Jun 25, 2011)

I've got a Mako with a red LED. There is not much difference in the high and low settings. Was this a limited run as well?


----------



## bmstrong (Jun 26, 2011)

kelmo said:


> I've got a Mako with a red LED. There is not much difference in the high and low settings. Was this a limited run as well?


 
I believe so.


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 5, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Coyote pointed me to come take a look at the thread, and I'm glad to see there are many of you who are happy with your Makos, and several others interested in owning a flood version.

If there are at least 40 lights that people are interested in it is a possibility for me to go forward with a run in the near future. If it happens it will _not_ be done on a pre-pay basis, but it will be a little while before I have the time to give this the full attention it deserves.

I'm not sure that this forum is the appropriate venue for expressing interest; I will post a thread when things are closer to being produced a few weeks down the line.

kelmo: There were not many red LED Makos made. I'm not sure exactly how many were done that way but it was done by request at the time they were made.

I don't visit the forums all that often anymore and I don't do private messages - If you ever have any questions and need to get in touch with me please feel free to drop me a line at [email protected]

Thanks folks, take care!


----------



## smokelaw1 (Jul 5, 2011)

Woohoo! That it exsits as a possibility gives me great pleasure. If this is not an appropriate venue for expressing the absolute and clear desire I have in owning one, I will of course refrain from doing so.


----------



## Incidentalist (Jul 5, 2011)

Great to see Enrique in the thread and thrilled to see that there is a glimmer of hope here.


----------



## kelmo (Jul 5, 2011)

Endeavour said:


> ...kelmo: There were not many red LED Makos made. I'm not sure exactly how many were done that way but it was done by request at the time they were made...


 
Very cool!


----------



## scout24 (Jul 5, 2011)

I would think 40 lights would go quickly, Oh, wait, make that 39... =)


----------



## Schuey2002 (Jul 6, 2011)

Beacon of Light said:


> both got 37 hours when I stopped the test as the low was very dim. The remaining voltage was 1.10v for the #0 and 1.11v for the # SUB 0


But what about the QTC Eigers? Don't they have long runtimes in low mode?


----------



## bmcgators98 (Jul 8, 2011)

I would put my name on the list for a new Mako, especially if it had the trit slots again.


----------



## nightshade (Jul 9, 2011)

O.k... That brought me out from under my rock. Put me down for one. I'll put my money where my mouth is and prepay.


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 12, 2011)

I too would be very interested in acquiring one as well, and would be willing to prepay if necessarily.


----------



## DaveTheDude (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm willing to accept the experience of the members who own one of these little gems, and accept their judgment as to this light's qualitity. My personal perception however is that $150 (or thereabouts) is somewhat steep for a 1xAAA light. At the risk of incurring other members' scorn and disparagement, may I respectfully suggest that a well-machined run of lights in brushed aluminum might be equally reliable and attractive, which in turn might allow more of us to own this light's highly-regarded functionality, at a more modest and forgiving price point?


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 12, 2011)

DaveTheDude said:


> I'm willing to accept the experience of the members who own one of these little gems, and accept their judgment as to this light's qualitity. My personal perception however is that $150 (or thereabouts) is somewhat steep for a 1xAAA light. At the risk of incurring other members' scorn and disparagement, may I respectfully suggest that a well-machined run of lights in brushed aluminum might be equally reliable and attractive, which in turn might allow more of us to own this light's highly-regarded functionality, at a more modest and forgiving price point?



You lost me at aluminum.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jul 13, 2011)

I would buy a 60 degree Mako. I own a 15.

Bill


----------



## Nebuchadnezzar (Jul 13, 2011)

bmstrong said:


> You lost me at aluminum.



Took the words right out of my mouth.

The material cost is a decent chunk of the expense, but in small runs you don't get the economy of scale so the fabrication costs are much higher. By switching from titanium to aluminum you would end up with a very expensive aluminum light instead of a reasonably high priced titanium one.


----------



## eala (Jul 14, 2011)

I would love a light like this, but one that uses an LED that is more unique. Was wondering if something like the Osram LCW CQ7P.CC-KQKS-5L7N-1 could be used in it? (http://www.osram-os.com/appsos/oslon-ssl/)

CRI = 95, 80 degree, 4000K

Put an interesting LED in it and I would be in for one.

Although this light uses 5mm LEDs and the one above is a power LED, perhaps there is something around that could do the duty.

eala


----------



## FrogmanM (Jul 14, 2011)

Dunno how I missed this thread but I am a +1 with below statement:




Incidentalist said:


> I'd be in for a 60 degree Mako. I still have my original and it is a unique light that gets some nightstand time at my house. I like the two low settings. For navigating around my house and property at night, it's plenty bright for my typical uses.
> 
> I'd love for him to give another go at the Zephyr. That looked like a cool light and I even ponied up for a pre-pay, but there just wasn't enough interest for him to go ahead with the build. The timing was bad (economy in a free fall) and I don't recall how much time he allowed for the pre-pay before he terminated the project. It's unfortunate that it never came to fruition, but it happens. I'd be in (again) for a Zephyr to go along with a new 60 deg Mako.


 
A 60 deg Mako (or Zephyr) will be my next flashlight purchase! 

-Mayo


----------



## DaveTheDude (Jul 14, 2011)

Nebuchadnezzar said:


> Took the words right out of my mouth.
> 
> The material cost is a decent chunk of the expense, but in small runs you don't get the economy of scale so the fabrication costs are much higher. By switching from titanium to aluminum you would end up with a very expensive aluminum light instead of a reasonably high priced titanium one.



As I wrote, I'm willing to defer to the membership's experience and collective wisdom. (And thanks for the mini-tutorial on costs inherent in short production runs.)


----------



## sassaquin (Jul 15, 2011)

As a happy owner of an neutral Aeon, I too, would buy any Mako that is offered up for sale. My preference would be titanium, not aluminum.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jul 17, 2011)

I could totally go for another mako... 
I regret selling my non flood version


----------



## Napalm (Jul 17, 2011)

judging by the popularity of this thread, the Mako must be the most important flashlight i've never owned.

nap.


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 17, 2011)

So are we ready to kick this puppy off? The sooner the better.


----------



## fnj (Jul 18, 2011)

Not to hijack the thread but can anyone provide the Cree part number for the 5mm LED with the 60º beam? Extra points if you can provide a practical web order source for small quantities.

I'd love to get some of these beauties.


----------



## bmstrong (Jul 31, 2011)

bmstrong said:


> So are we ready to kick this puppy off? The sooner the better.


 
To The Top! Where are you supporters of the Mako? A new run!


----------



## Hiisi (Aug 2, 2011)

New run for Mako! I need more floody lights. Life was much easier before i knew that there was 60º Mako.


----------



## Hamaremon (Aug 2, 2011)

Paranoia is getting the better of me  

I keep worrying that maybe Enrique already opened a thread somewhere else announcing a new light and I didn't discover it in time...He mentioned this might not be an appropriate venue to express interest...I just hope wherever he does decide to announce a new run is easy to find because I don't want to pass it up!


----------



## coyote (Aug 3, 2011)

i recently sent enrique an email saying this thread is still alive and well. and that folks are definitely interested in a new run. let's hope he can make it happen.


----------



## nbp (Aug 3, 2011)

I really like my new Aeon, I'd be interested in a reasonably priced Mako. What were the output levels on the last one? A floody beam, and outputs of maybe 2 and 30 lm or something like that would be killer. Ti is always awesome, but even a hardcoat would be fine, especially if that would keep it in the <$150 range.


----------



## Hamaremon (Aug 3, 2011)

Thanks, Coyote. I will definately sleep better knowing that members like you are keeping an eye out for us!
Best regards to Enrique, too!


----------



## nbp (Aug 3, 2011)

nbp said:


> I really like my new Aeon, I'd be interested in a reasonably priced Mako. What were the output levels on the last one? A floody beam, and outputs of maybe 2 and 30 lm or something like that would be killer. Ti is always awesome, but even a hardcoat would be fine, especially if that would keep it in the <$150 range.


 

After I posted this I remembered this is a 5mm light and 30 lm is impossible.  What is the highest output 5mm led available these days? Has anyone hit 20 lm? That would actually be plenty for most of my applications: a 2 lm/20 lm light would be really handy. The highest output emitter I'm aware of is still the Nichia GS, which is like 12 lm. Just a little more...  

I'm still curious about outputs on the two levels of the other ones though. Current draws don't mean much to me. :shrug:


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 5, 2011)

coyote said:


> i recently sent enrique an email saying this thread is still alive and well. and that folks are definitely interested in a new run. let's hope he can make it happen.


 
Excellent! Bring on the run.


----------



## bmstrong (Aug 14, 2011)

TTT! I refuse to let this die! Does anyone have a good couple pics of the flamed ones?


----------



## RI Chevy (Aug 14, 2011)

We need some :kewlpics: lovecpf


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's the thread of the anodized Makos (has couple of pics).
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-Anodized-Makos-Warm-White-amp-Standard-White

If we can get an idea on price and what 5mm LED will be used then maybe we can start an 'Unofficial List'.


----------



## coyote (Aug 15, 2011)

some of my mako pixs:


----------



## scout24 (Aug 15, 2011)

Coyote- Sweet pocket carry setup! Where did you get it, if I may ask?


----------



## mrlysle (Aug 15, 2011)

Coyote. Nice William Henry there too! Some of my favorite knives!


----------



## leon2245 (Aug 16, 2011)

Awesome setup!

So there _will_ be more of these, or he's happy with the original 13?


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2011)

thanks guys, for the nice comments.

and yes, my fingers are crossed too. from my past conversations with Enrique, he's a very busy guy and just hasn't had the time to get on this. hopefully he'll eventually be able to produce another run of Mako Floods, but until then, we'll have to keep checking in here and posting our desires so he knows we haven't forgotten... 

scout24: to answer your query, i made that kit up. in fact, i started a thread about my various pocket kits HERE over at EDCF, if you're interested in reading more about them and how they're made. enjoy...


----------



## haul_n_horses2 (Aug 16, 2011)

I am in for one and know of one other who would be in for another. C'mon Enrique.


----------



## Napalm (Aug 16, 2011)

Guys how about taking it to the marketplace from here on....

Nap.


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2011)

lets not push the issue. best to leave that to Enrique to do if/when he decides to make a new run. he said to me in an email a few weeks ago: 

_*"If people are enthusiastic and I've got the time, I'll look into seeing what it would take to do another run and post an interest thread for it."*_


----------



## scout24 (Aug 16, 2011)

:thumbsup: Thanks for the link, coyote. Very cool thread, and lots of good ideas.


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2011)

truly my pleasure scout24. glad i could help.

and i thank you once again for my mako flood, which started the whole thread


----------



## Endeavour (Sep 2, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

Coyote has taken good initiative and kept this on my radar for the past couple of months, and I appreciate everyone's enthusiasm and interest so far. I do not have enough time right now to dedicate full attention to a run of Makos, but there does seem to be sufficient interest to make it practical to do at some point in the near future, and I will look into it in further detail as soon as it's practical for me to do so.

In the meantime, if you have any questions or comments I'll check in here periodically, or, if you need to get in touch with me quicker, send me an e-mail at [email protected].

Thanks folks.

Enrique


----------



## tony22 (Sep 2, 2011)

You guys have talked this little beauty up enough already!  Count me in. I was actually taken by the first look of it,

What does anyone think the difference would be in throw performance between the 60 degree and the 15? I realize something this small wouldn't be intended as a great thrower, just wondering.


----------



## Acid87 (Sep 2, 2011)

I've always wanted one of these beauties! Really like the form of AAA lights. Will be subscribed in hope.


----------



## coyote (Sep 5, 2011)

tony22 said:


> ...What does anyone think the difference would be in throw performance between the 60 degree and the 15? I realize something this small wouldn't be intended as a great thrower, just wondering.


 
just for you tony22, i did a side-by-side last night. 

here's how it appeared to me:

15 has a center spot and spill about the same diameter as the 60, so that beam angles are about the same. its just that most of the 15's is tightly focused.

the 15's center is 1/3 the total diameter of its spill.

on low: the 15's center seemed two or three times as bright as the 60's flood, while the 15's spill was much less bright than the 60.

the 15's center on low was about the same brightness as the 60 on high.

when hiking outside in starlight, i found myself getting spot-focused when using the 15. IMHO, like most flashlights it has a too-focused beam, forcing me to locate things in the center to see them.

OTOH, the 60 allows me to light everything in front of me without aiming. its easier on the eyes and allows me to notice things i missed when using the more focused beam.

so yes, the 15 has more throw (twice?), but for what its designed, the 60 was more useful. 

ie: reading a map/book with the 15 held at nornal reading distance was too bright (even on low) and i found i moved the beam line-by-line, whereas the 60 is much easier to use and easier on the eyeballs, lighting the whole thing without having to direct the center.

hope that helped...


----------



## Soerlys (Sep 10, 2011)

I really hope this idea will become a reality, sign me up for one.

Will the light have a neutral tint? I really like my quark aa2 tactical neutral.


----------



## tony22 (Sep 10, 2011)

coyote said:


> just for you tony22, i did a side-by-side last night.
> 
> here's how it appeared to me:
> 
> ...



Thanks coyote. It helped quite a bit!


----------



## Lord Bear (Sep 10, 2011)

carrot said:


> As I recall, Enrique originally offered these for well under $150.
> 
> The Mako has the smoothest threads I've ever seen on a Ti light and smoother than many of the aluminum threads I've seen on others as well.
> 
> ...



Reliability. Runtime. True one-handed operation. 
If the operation of the Mako twisty is as easy as the HA Aeon or Ti Nautilus with a "useful" hi/lo, well count ME in. 
Edit: Off topic comment deleted.


----------



## coyote (Sep 11, 2011)

Lord Bear said:


> Reliability. Runtime. True one-handed operation.
> If the operation of the Mako twisty is as easy as the HA Aeon or Ti Nautilus with a "useful" hi/lo, well count ME in. (IMHO the best ever twisty is the HA Surefire T!A.)


 
unlike many Ti lights, the Mako threads are quite smooth. easy one-hand operation, helped by the deep cuts in the head and bead-blasted texure.

Enrique uses a nice thick o-ring for waterproofing and to keep it from turning on its own. because of the o-ring, the Mako has slightly more twist resistance than say a Sappire. and is almost as smooth, IMHO.


----------



## Lord Bear (Sep 11, 2011)

Post deleted as not on topic. Discussion is about Mako AAA.

Bill


----------



## run4jc (Sep 12, 2011)

I wish I hadn't found this thread! Enrique - make more! I want a couple - or at least one!

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## Zendude (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump! To keep hope alive!:candle:


----------



## Lord Bear (Sep 16, 2011)

coyote said:


> unlike many Ti lights, the Mako threads are quite smooth. easy one-hand operation, helped by the deep cuts in the head and bead-blasted texure.
> 
> Enrique uses a nice thick o-ring for waterproofing and to keep it from turning on its own. because of the o-ring, the Mako has slightly more twist resistance than say a Sappire. and is almost as smooth, IMHO.



I only have the Ti Nautilus and HA Aeon. No Sapphire to compare. But if my other Muyshondt's are anything to compare, I still really want the Mako.


----------



## Lord Bear (Sep 16, 2011)

Long time ago I read about the ultimate, AAA battery, low lumen/long runtime, easy to operate twisty UI, simple and UTTERLY reliable flashlight. Hope it's a battery vampire to equal the Nautilus.
I still to this day want one of those.


----------



## choombak (Sep 21, 2011)

coyote said:


> unlike many Ti lights, the Mako threads are quite smooth. easy one-hand operation, helped by the deep cuts in the head and bead-blasted texure.
> 
> Enrique uses a nice thick o-ring for waterproofing and to keep it from turning on its own. because of the o-ring, the Mako has slightly more twist resistance than say a Sappire. and is almost as smooth, IMHO.


 
+1. The Mako threads are very smooth, and the matte finish makes a comfortable grip to operate. There is also adequate rotation distance between the low and the high, so you won't accidentally move to high.


----------



## choombak (Sep 21, 2011)

How about a Mako with high-CRI emitter, like the Nichia 119?


----------



## nbp (Sep 21, 2011)

That would be nifty! Why don't manufacturers use surface mount LEDs driven at super low currents for lights like this? Is it just due to price? We're already paying a premium for fancy lights, why not use the latest emitters for insane runtimes with better tints and beam patterns? Peak may be the only one I can think of off the top of my head who does this, I think. ??


----------



## mcmc (Nov 10, 2011)

Any recent developments on this?


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you coyote for starting this thread. Up until now I only knew of this light as 'one of the _many_ 1xAAA lights out there', so this was good information.

I have been EDC'ing my ARC-AAA (Limited Ed.) for the past ~year, and there are a number of things I like about it. I am now exceedingly familiar with the many strengths and the weaknesses of my ARC during use, could someone illuminate (oooo....) me on how a Mako 60 would be superior in most (all??) respects than the ARC-AAA that I am currently carrying? I am thinking along the lines of actual field usage and reliability considerations.

Thanks,

Edit: For example, while I very much enjoy using my ARC-AAA, the emitter is a bit outdated. My thinking is that it is a bit off on tint, there are a few beam artifacts, and its single level is a compromise between a good low and a useful 'high', etc etc. On the other hand, the ARC is simply wonderful to operate compared to, say, a Fenix LD01 for example. (And you ARC-AAA fans know that I've been one of the CPF'ers 'carrying the torch' for them in the 'ARC-AAA today' thread in the past ~year.) In what ways might an updated Mako 60 be superior during usage compared to the ARC?

Honestly, there are many choices for 1xAAA lights, but I haven't yet been convinced that any currently-available offerings are truly superior to my simple, minimalist ARC-AAA. An updated Mako 60 might be just that light.


----------



## coyote (Nov 12, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> ...I am now exceedingly familiar with the many strengths and the weaknesses of my ARC during use, could someone illuminate (oooo....) me on how a Mako 60 would be superior in most (all??) respects than the ARC-AAA that I am currently carrying? I am thinking along the lines of actual field usage and reliability considerations....



Kestrel: good question. let's see if i can add any insights comparing the two.

like you, i've been a huge fan of the tradition Arc AAAs, having owned dozens and dozens from early versions thru the GS (i won't include the Ti version in this comparison), so am solidly familiar with them.

so besides where the mako obviously already shines, like extreme runtime, much better tint & lack of artifacts, two stage brightness, titanium construction, extremely smooth threads, no anodizing finish to wear off, shorter overall length, can tail stand, available trit slot in tail, maybe i'll just mention a few subtle differences where the mako 60 improves on the arc.

_-mako doesn't crush batteries due to spring contact, unlike the arc's lead-bead positive-terminal hump

-nor is there any soft lead hump to get deformed if battery is tightened too much

-o-ring is always fully inside battery tube (due to inconsistent final positive-contact bead size of the head in the arc, a number of mine have allowed the o-ring to be partly exposed when placed in the off position)

-very tight-fitting o-ring for waterproofing, which doesn't impact twisting smoothness

-gold plated contact and spring, so no oxidizing of the positive contact that requires periodic cleaning in the arc

-lots of threading with lots of twisting before "on" occurs, so head can't fall off by accident

-fully regulated power supply for constant brightness (up to 80 hours in lithium, as previously mentioned)

-hardness of Ti threads hold up better to constant twisting wear than do unanodized aluminum threads (i've worn out a couple of arcs this way, so that the head could no longer stay screwed in)

-same super simple UI as the Arc, just twist a bit more for the slightly higher mode. 

_
in fact, there aren't all that many things i really prefer about the arc's design:

_-like how nicely the arc hangs on a necklace from its large-hole centered lug (but getting the mako to tail stand in exchange is often worth it)

-the arc is very slightly lighter in weight, ie: .36 oz without battery in my scale, verses the mako at .57 oz (although pretty much unnoticeable unless compared side by side)

-the arc's lovely "checkering" (but mako's head grooves are slightly easier to grip and turn one-handed when i'm cold/wet)

-and the arc's tapered head (on newer arc models) that allows it to slip into pockets more easily_


hope that added something to this discussion. 

questions?


----------



## coyote (Nov 12, 2011)

mcmc said:


> Any recent developments on this?



thanks for the reminder mcmc. 

it pushed me to just send an email to enrique, letting him know that this thread is still alive and well, and that's a number of folks would love a Mako Flood.


----------



## fisk-king (Nov 12, 2011)

To those who have the 60deg. is it 2 stages? On mine its only 1 stage.

Nick


----------



## coyote (Nov 12, 2011)

nick:

yes, mine is two-stage. 

i wasn't aware enrique produced any makos using a single-stage, but i could be mistaken (which of course has NEVER EVER happened before).

maybe your's just isn't fully functioning. you might wish to contact enrique directly.


----------



## CMAG (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in, Mako 1xAAA flood


----------



## mcmc (Nov 12, 2011)

I'm in for a flood, and warm tint, Mako too. =) I too had always wondered what differentiated the Mako from the Arc, Sapphire, the IlluminaTIs that were coming out around the same time...but I really like coyote's description and it was very informative! Nice to see all the thought/engineering that went into it. As usual, simple and functional design trumps fancy and over-reaching but less reliable fads...

Enrique - any chance of a build?


----------



## coyote (Nov 12, 2011)

mcmc said:


> ...had always wondered what differentiated the Mako from the *Arc, Sapphire, the IlluminaTIs* that were coming out around the same time...



i know that mako was out long before any of those Ti 'lights. i even believe it was the very first of the Ti 1xAAA. can anyone else confirm this?



mcmc said:


> ... I really like coyote's description and it was very informative!...



thnx mcmc. glad i could contribute.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 13, 2011)

Coyote, thank you for your reply, that additional information was helpful, particularly with respect to ARC-AAA comparisons. This may be the ARC-AAA replacement that I'm looking for. BTW I like your description of the ARC body as 'fine checkering', now that you mention it, it does resemble that rather than the more common style of knurling.

I have also read the initial post in the original Mako discussion thread, and will review the rest of that thread when I have more time.

I guess my two thoughts at this point would be:

How exactly does the low-high switch work? (not operationally - which sounds like a near-perfect implementation, but the actual design of it) I'm familiar with the mechanism of the SF L1 tailcap, the new Thrunite AAA 'tab', and the relatively-recent Peak solid-state switch, but I'm not clear as to how this Mako does it. Is it anything like how the MillerMods ARC-AAA's worked (which I am not all that familar with)?
I'm wondering if a drive current greater than 20mA might be possible, is there any chance that the currently-produced Cree 60deg 5mm LED being able to take, say 25 mA for example?
I would say that at this point, I am ~60% interested in a new flood version.

Thanks and best regards,


----------



## HKJ (Nov 13, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> How exactly does the low-high switch work? (not operationally - which sounds like a near-perfect implementation, but the actual design of it) I'm familiar with the mechanism of the SF L1 tailcap, the new Thrunite AAA 'tab', and the relatively-recent Peak solid-state switch, but I'm not clear as to how this Mako does it. Is it anything like how the MillerMods ARC-AAA's worked (which I am not all that familar with)?



It has a small flat spring in the head, when the battery touches the spring the light turns on on low mode, when the spring is compressed it changes to high mode.
This is the same way as the Aeon from Muyshondt works. NiteCore did copy this concept and made a range of light using this spring.

Here is a picture from the Aeon:


----------



## coyote (Nov 13, 2011)

Kestrel,

i wish i could answer your questions with something solid, but i will offer what i can for your first one.

i know close to nothing about electronics. i can only describe what i can see.

my thrunite has a very tiny fragile-looking tab. 

my millermods a much larger square flat plate that looks much heavier-duty than the tab.

both systems appear to function alike, ie: when enough pressure is applied, the tab/plate is pushed against the contact behind it, causing it to engage the high mode. 

i know it works something like this because i have had dirt/grime get between the plate and contact on my MM. i just used the edge of a business card to "scrub" it clean again.

the mako has a raised-spiral gold-plated coil spring in the head sitting above a flat round gold plate, in turn surrounded by the foam ring. it too appears to work using the same design. biggest difference is the coil spring design looks like it should last forever. and has more of a flexible surface area to contact the plate behind it. and is more self-cleaning. and being gold plated, so shouldn't have the corrosion problems i'm used too.

[EDIT: i posted the above before seeing HKJ's photo directly above, which looks very very close to my mako.]

your second question i leave to enrique or other folks smarter than i.


----------



## HKJ (Nov 13, 2011)

I found the Mako, here is pictures of the head:


----------



## coyote (Nov 13, 2011)

well done HKJ!


----------



## nbp (Nov 13, 2011)

If Enrique was not able to do another run of these, but another custom builder was able to do a two stage AAA twisty in Ti using a nice 5mm emitter, would you guys go for it???????????


----------



## tsl (Nov 13, 2011)

nbp said:


> If Enrique was not able to do another run of these, but another custom builder was able to do a two stage AAA twisty in Ti using a nice 5mm emitter, would you guys go for it???????????



Maybe, but it wouldn't be the same. Enrique is able to maximize the efficiency of his lights much more than any other custome builder that I am aware of.


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 13, 2011)

coyote said:


> well done HKJ!


oooh yes, that's a nice close-up of that spring. I can see how that switch might actually outlast me.


----------



## THE_dAY (Nov 13, 2011)

tsl said:


> Maybe, but it wouldn't be the same. Enrique is able to maximize the efficiency of his lights much more than any other custome builder that I am aware of.


I have to agree here, no other light has higher efficiencies across all levels like Muyshondt lights.


----------



## scout24 (Nov 13, 2011)

+1, efficiency and runtime in a light of this type, for me, are the holy grail. If those can be achieved, with this level of reliability, then yes, I'd be in...


----------



## carrot (Nov 13, 2011)

nbp said:


> If Enrique was not able to do another run of these, but another custom builder was able to do a two stage AAA twisty in Ti using a nice 5mm emitter, would you guys go for it???????????



Yes, but it'd need to be as smooth-threaded and just as small. Many AAA lights are way too big for their battery.

And it'd need to have as good and efficient as a circuit.


----------



## nbp (Nov 14, 2011)

tsl said:


> Maybe, but it wouldn't be the same. Enrique is able to maximize the efficiency of his lights much more than any other custome builder that I am aware of.





THE_dAY said:


> I have to agree here, no other light has higher efficiencies across all levels like Muyshondt lights.





scout24 said:


> +1, efficiency and runtime in a light of this type, for me, are the holy grail. If those can be achieved, with this level of reliability, then yes, I'd be in...





carrot said:


> Yes, but it'd need to be as smooth-threaded and just as small. Many AAA lights are way too big for their battery.
> 
> And it'd need to have as good and efficient as a circuit.



Good to know, thanks guys. 

I presented the idea to one of our esteemed builders and am awaiting the reply. I don't know if they have any interest in doing such a thing, but I would certainly think if anyone could make such a beast, they could. I'll let ya know if I find out anything interesting. My gut feeling is that Enrique is just too busy to do another project like another run of the Makos. However, a similar light should not be out of the realm of possibility for someone else to make to satisfy us all. Personally, I think a Ti AAA twisty with two modes spaced at .1 and 10 lm or so could very well be my most useful light yet. That would cover a huge percentage of my daily uses for a light.


----------



## coyote (Nov 14, 2011)

> ...no other light has higher efficiencies across all levels like Muyshondt lights. ...



none that i know of.


----------



## eala (Nov 14, 2011)

nbp said:


> If Enrique was not able to do another run of these, but another custom builder was able to do a two stage AAA twisty in Ti using a nice 5mm emitter, would you guys go for it???????????



I used to have one of these and loved it:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?251177-VersaTi-ET10-1xAAA-Titanium-Review-BEAMSHOTS-RUNTIME-and-more

Too bad the switch was complete crap. Threads were too fine as well. Fix those two things, and we have close to an ideal pocket light. Lower low would be better.

eala


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 14, 2011)

OK, it took a few days for me to get through the original *12-page* discussion thread as well as Goatee's 2-page prototype review thread, then I come to find that there was a *30-page* main thread as well! I do a lot of research prior to purchases, but this is starting to get a bit out of hand for me. 

I am impressed with what I've read so far, and I think that I would like to post a _tentative _'count me in', although I'm still having a hard time justifying going from a ~$30 ARC-AAA to another relatively low-output light costing ~4x more on a purely financial basis. 

Edit: Regarding the Mako 'Flood', anybody know if it is _more_ or _less_ floody than the SureFire T1A?


----------



## kiely23+ (Nov 15, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> Edit: Regarding the Mako 'Flood', anybody know if it is _more_ or _less_ floody than the SureFire T1A?



I have both Mako and SF T1A and the Mako is _more_ floody than the SureFire T1A !


----------



## Kestrel (Nov 20, 2011)

OK, late this afternoon I finished reading the 458-post main Mako thread. Some CPFers I respect quite a bit thought very highly of the original Mako; furthermore I would guess that the 60deg version would overcome the occasional complaint regarding the original 5mm LED.



kiely23+ said:


> I have both Mako and SF T1A and the Mako is _more_ floody than the SureFire T1A !


I just checked my ARC-AAA and my T1A side-by-side and they both appear to have approximately the same total width of spill (the outermost edge). So if the Mako Flood is more floody than the T1A, does that mean that the spill edge will be even wider than that, or just that the Mako Flood won't have even the relatively weak hotspot of the T1A?

It appears to me that if a second Mako run was done, the Flood should be an extremely popular configuration. Any word yet as to if there might be a slightly updated LED? (i.e. slightly higher current handling, better lumens per watt, or an even better (neutral) tint?)

At any rate, the flood version sounds like the way to go - a 5mm LED without significant beam artifacts and the best available tint (neutral, right? )

Edit: This is a tough one for me; I'm almost always a late-adopter & really need to see reviews and usage & comparison notes before I take the plunge on purchases. The CPF archives are truly helpful for my purchasing decisions. I'm the exact opposite of the catch & release crowd, it takes me like a year of using something to decide if it is or isn't working for me. The ironic thing here is that if I wait to see how the run works out, I'll be out of luck regarding being able to buy one. 

Reliability and overall usability, sounds like a 10 out of 10. I just need to think a little more about max output and tint considerations. But the more I use top-quality lights, the more I like flood.


----------



## coyote (Nov 21, 2011)

Kestrel said:


> ... if the Mako Flood is more floody than the T1A, does that mean that the spill edge will be even wider than that, or just that the Mako Flood won't have even the relatively weak hotspot of the T1A?...



i can't offer any comparison of the Flood vs T1A, but i can on both makos (standard verses Flood), as i did in post #119:

_"...here's how it appeared to me: 
15 has a center spot and spill about the same diameter as the 60, so that beam angles are about the same. its just that most of the 15's is tightly focused...."_

and i wish i still owned an original Arc AAA to compare the makos against for you Kestrel...


----------



## calipsoii (Nov 21, 2011)

How have I missed these threads? What an amazing little light!

Please keep us posted on whether any custom builders want to take up the torch nbp, I'd definitely be interested in one.


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 31, 2011)

Mako in 2012?


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 31, 2011)

Interestingly enough I found a source for 5mm LEDs with 5000K and 90 CRI. 

These could be ideal for the Mako.


----------



## sassaquin (Dec 31, 2011)

Lately, I'd been thinking about purchasing a Saphire, but I think I'll hold off a while and see if another run of Mako happens.


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 31, 2011)

THE_dAY said:


> Interestingly enough I found a source for 5mm LEDs with 5000K and 90 CRI.
> 
> These could be ideal for the Mako.



Please drop E a note about these. I'd really really like to see these soon.


----------



## bmstrong (Dec 31, 2011)

nbp said:


> If Enrique was not able to do another run of these, but another custom builder was able to do a two stage AAA twisty in Ti using a nice 5mm emitter, would you guys go for it???????????[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes. I'm tired of limbo. I desperately need one of these lights for an EDC sooner rather than later. I prefer a Mako, but...


----------



## THE_dAY (Dec 31, 2011)

bmstrong said:


> Yes. I'm tired of limbo. I desperately need one of these lights for an EDC sooner rather than later. I prefer a Mako, but...



Mako for sale here 

I'll send you a pm on the LEDs as not to clutter this thread.


----------



## coyote (Jan 1, 2012)

we're all on the same page: just a couple days ago i dropped Enrique a quick email saying his fans are still very very hopeful about a new run of Floods.

with a little luck maybe that and your posts will inspire him to move forward in this new year.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 1, 2012)

Well, I just sold off all three of my ARC-AAA's, so I won't feel guilty about being tempted here. :devil:


----------



## tsl (Jan 1, 2012)

THE_dAY said:


> Interestingly enough I found a source for 5mm LEDs with 5000K and 90 CRI.
> 
> These could be ideal for the Mako.



I agree. If you haven't already done so, I would encourage you to email Enrique.


----------



## nbp (Jan 2, 2012)

calipsoii said:


> How have I missed these threads? What an amazing little light!
> 
> Please keep us posted on whether any custom builders want to take up the torch nbp, I'd definitely be interested in one.





bmstrong said:


> Yes. I'm tired of limbo. I desperately need one of these lights for an EDC sooner rather than later. I prefer a Mako, but...




I talked to McGizmo about it actually. To me, a two stage Sapphire would have been amazing. With his new warm GS and the addition of a low low, ooooh, that would have been great. But Don made it clear he has too much on his plate right now to consider designing a new interface for his Sapphire.  That would have been about the next best thing, IMO. Maybe next year.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 3, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I've been exceedingly busy for the past several months, and haven't been able to spare the time to give this the attention it would need for a run to occur.

I do expect to have some time at the beginning of this year, though, and I will look into and report back with pricing and timelines this month if it's feasible, along with any other details at the time. Coyote has pinged me several times over the past few months to let me about the desire for a new batch of lights, and I appreciate him keeping me well-reminded. 

I'll post here once things are prepared, and probably start a new thread around that time, too. Lastly, the best way to contact me is e-mail (not private messages here) - [email protected].

All the best,

Enrique
(As a bit of an aside, since it didn't quite fit anywhere above, I do not particularly appreciate public solicitation for someone to clone my lights [or privately, for that matter.] - it's pretty uninspired.)


----------



## coyote (Jan 3, 2012)

wahooooo!!!!!!!


----------



## nbp (Jan 3, 2012)

I apologize if it seemed that way Enrique, I have utmost respect for you as a builder, and love both my Aeon and Ion. I certainly did not mean for someone to "clone" your lights, but another light with a two stage twisty is not out of the realm of possibility for our other builders. Don used a two stage twisty in his PD lights years ago, and has a small AAA powered 5mm light in production now, the Sapphire. I didn't feel that inquiring about him incorporating his two stage designs into another one of his lights would have been viewed as offensive to you, particularly as there is clearly demand for such a light and there wasn't really clear indication that Makos would be available again. The MillerMods Arcs come to mind as another similar light that is no longer in production. Again, my apologies if I have stepped on your toes.


----------



## sassaquin (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent and encouraging news!


----------



## MKLight (Jan 3, 2012)

sassaquin said:


> Excellent and encouraging news!



+1


----------



## hank (Jan 3, 2012)

My several year old 'MillerMod' (Arc-AAA body with a two-stage LED) is my always-with-me light; lithium primary AAA, teenytiny clip, it fits right in the wallet and I forget it's there most of the time, til the lights go out. A new light that useful would be most welcome.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 6, 2012)

Hello Everyone,

I can confirm that I will be doing a run of 75 Makos if there is sufficient interest; I have submitted all the old drawings and files for quoting, and the cost for a bead blasted, flood mako with two-stage driver and tritium slot would come out to $150. The lion's share of these lights will be made with the 60 degree flood LED used in the original five lights, but I may explore the possibility of a few other LED options on a limited basis.

I will post a new thread about the run this Saturday and start getting the ball rolling on this. Many thanks to all of you who expressed your interest here, and a big thank you to coyote for keeping this on my plate as regularly as he did - his persistence was pretty instrumental in getting me to do another batch of these.

Take care folks.

Enrique


----------



## JMP (Jan 6, 2012)

If there is a HiCRI version please put me down for one.


----------



## sassaquin (Jan 6, 2012)




----------



## smokelaw1 (Jan 6, 2012)

WAHOO!! Oh, now I need to watch CPF live it's my job on Saturday! I am SO in for one, Enrique! Can't wait to see what other LED options you might put in there. Though I think the flood is pretty much what I want.


----------



## eala (Jan 6, 2012)

Great news. What forum will you be posting in? Here, or at CPFM?

eala


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 6, 2012)

Sweet! Someone link the thread here for easy findings!!


----------



## calipsoii (Jan 7, 2012)

Excellent news! I am looking forward to putting my name on the waitlist for this.


----------



## Hamaremon (Jan 7, 2012)

I really hope I can get my hands on one of these! I've been checking this thread practically daily for the past several months with the hope that Enrique might do another run,
and I know many others share my enthusiasm. Frankly I'd be very surprised if the demand didn't outweigh the planned run size.


----------



## Boro (Jan 7, 2012)

Hope there will be a way to reserve one otherwise many will be disappointed.


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 7, 2012)

Here you go folks:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Run-A-Titanium-Two-Stage-AAA-Based-Flashlight

Thanks. 

Enrique


----------



## nbp (Jan 9, 2012)

These babies are being reserved quickly folks! 



I am pretty excited to get one of these in my pocket. Can one of the owners of the first little batch estimate lumen values on the two modes? I would guess <1 lm and about 5 lm just based on those drive levels but my knowledge of such things is pretty limited. If those are about right, this is really gonna be a rockin' little torch, and very very useful.


----------



## coyote (Jan 9, 2012)

nbp: i'd say your guess is pretty close. the mako flood is no burner, it's simply a low-light wonder.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 9, 2012)

I am interested but am not sure what the color temp would be like. Would it be somewhere in the 5000K range? I just dislike cool blue tints.


----------



## budynabuick (Jan 10, 2012)

silentlurker said:


> The keychain loop on the Mako scares me. That's the same kind of keychain my Quark Mini123 has, and it snapped clean off after just a couple days of carrying the Mini on my keychain. I thought I lost the light, but I tracked it down next to the seat in my car. I am afraid a Mako with that same kind of loop would have the same fate befall it. The Sapphire et al have much more secure looking keychain loops.




Yea, i saw that. I use a plastic split ring (sturdy) hooked to a swivel around my neck so it doesn't wear through.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2012)

I was holding back awhile as I am not sure if I can accept the 9000K tint but I finally broke down and placed my reservation for one.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 10, 2012)

pjandyho said:


> I was holding back awhile as I am not sure if I can accept the 9000K tint but I finally broke down and placed my reservation for one.



Glad to see you on board Andy! 

Enrique said the tint will be between cool and neutral, so 9000k is unlikely. Maybe 5000-5500k is a close guess.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 10, 2012)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> Glad to see you on board Andy!
> 
> Enrique said the tint will be between cool and neutral, so 9000k is unlikely. Maybe 5000-5500k is a close guess.


I really hope so. Now I am excited. I almost got myself a Sapphire from McGizmo.


----------



## neonecko (Jan 13, 2012)

I reserved one of the new batch Mako's because of _this_ thread! Good write-up and pics! I found this thread to be extremely helpful, Thanks!


----------



## coyote (Jan 13, 2012)

hey neonecko! thnx so much for the compliment. 

welcome to CPF and to the Mako Flood club!!!!


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 16, 2012)

~4500K for the new run - perfect perfect perfect, I couldn't have asked for a better color temp.  That pushed me over the edge. :devil:


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> ... That pushed me over the edge. :devil:



and about time too, i'd add. :ironic:


----------



## nbp (Jan 16, 2012)

Only a handful left I see. I'm glad I got in on this. I think this will be just a perfect little always-in-your-pocket, tough backup light. It'll be a nice one to pop in my pocket with my Gizmos for a lower low when I need it. I'm excited to see it in person. 

Can anyone post a size comparison with something like an Arc AAA or E01?


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

*Arc, Mako, Fenix E05, TinyI*


----------



## nbp (Jan 16, 2012)

You're the best.  That looks great, it's really tiny! Easy to have all the time, every time.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks coyote for the photo. It is a nicely a taken photo no doubt, but for people who does not own any of the other lights it really is hard to tell the actual size of the Mako. I am certain it is quite small, probably just slightly larger than an AAA battery, but somehow it looks big on photo. Not your fault actually, and I know you have tried your best. I guess the only way one could appreciate the smallness of this light is to really have it in your hands. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 16, 2012)

Just a quick question. For those who have owned the Mako, do you really carry it on your keychain? I mean with the satin finish, wouldn't it be scratched by the keys? I know how to bring back the shine on a Ti light but I just don't know how to bring back the satin finish. Do you guys only carry it via the P7 suspension clip? Or do you just shelf queen it to maintain its finish? I hate queening my lights and would really want to see this in action.


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

i'll go shoot another image with batteries. 

meanwhile, here's one i carried on a keyring for a long time. while "scratched" up, i think it adds character to it. in fact, its almost like a stonewash finish:


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

.

*Mako between AAA and AA batteries*


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2012)

With a few other items for reference, though nowhere the quality of Coyote's photo... 

3" XM-18, the Leatherman Sideclip is an even 4 inches, beat to death EO1, Photon Freedom, a U.S. Quarter, a copule of McG's, Ti Titan, AA Eneloop, some 123's ...


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2012)

Awesome macro shots, my Oregon friend!


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

scout24 said:


> Awesome macro shots, my Oregon friend!



thnx man. that's kind. really just a simple typing-paper and window-light set-up, using a standard lens. took all of one minute to set up and take. 

fyi - that's your old Mako 60 between the batts. once again buddy - thanks so much for that one. it's what got me to start this thread to begin with. if the thread hadn't gotten so much positive feedback, i doubt this run would have happened. we owe it all to you, scout24!


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2012)

Very glad it found a good home. Thank you for the tips!


----------



## run4jc (Jan 16, 2012)

You guys...you guys...I fought it and fought it, but finally gave in (like Kestrel) upon announcement of the 4500k tint. These photos are really making me feel great about the decision!


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 16, 2012)

coyote and scout24,

Thank you guys for the photos. I now have an understanding what the size would be like. Can't wait to get it soon but Enrique says by end of March? Patience...

Oh coyote, the "stonewashed" version looks great! I guess I won't worry so much anymore about keychain carrying it. I might just sand it down later if the scratches get too bad.


----------



## pjandyho (Jan 16, 2012)

run4jc said:


> You guys...you guys...I fought it and fought it, but finally gave in (like Kestrel) upon announcement of the 4500k tint. These photos are really making me feel great about the decision!


When Enrique said that the initial batch was a 9000k tint, I sort of gave up the thought of ordering one. But the thought that it is a flood light and that there are two output levels finally got me caving in. I was just hoping that I will like what I receive and my gamble paid off when Enrique announced that it is going to be a 4500k tint. Am I glad I placed my reservation. Btw, you did good there with your reservation too.


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

in case anyone is still on the fence, your time may be up. below is what enrique posted this morning.
here's that thread: Mako Flood Run - A Titanium, Two-Stage, AAA-Based Flashlight
*

Hello Everyone,

There are five lights left available. Just to be clear, if you're interested in making a reservation, your PayPal payment claims it - not any posts here or e-mails. I'll post a notice once all the lights are claimed, so you don't have to wait for confirmation on whether or not any of these last units are still available.

It looks like the boards should be done a little later this week, and I'll have more news on the machining status soon.

Thanks folks!

Enrique*


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 16, 2012)

coyote said:


> and about time too, i'd add. :ironic:


Mako 1xAAA Flood: the most important spare cell carrier i've ever owned. :nana:


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

funny you should mention that Kestrel, 'cause that how i used my spare makos. makos take up so little room that it seemed silly to carry spare batteries in any other carrier.

the difference between us is that you'd be doing it for that big old frankenlight. :ironic:


----------



## scout24 (Jan 16, 2012)

coyote- Credit your persistence and the 14,000 plus views/ 200 responses your thread generated! :bow: Kestrel- Now that's funny...


----------



## coyote (Jan 16, 2012)

jeez, i hadn't realized that. wow.

but don't give me any more credit than i actually deserve - my original intent wasn't exactly altruistic, it was to be able to buy more Mako 60s. i'm just happy it's turning out so well.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 16, 2012)

coyote said:


> funny you should mention that Kestrel, 'cause that how i used my spare makos. makos take up so little room that it seemed silly to carry spare batteries in any other carrier.


It actually makes a lot of sense. Currently I've been doing a fair number of cell changes with the two 1xAAA lights that I'm currently carrying. I greatly prefer using the one I pictured, and the other (a Preon 1) almost never gets used - and ends up donating its cell to keep the Fenix / Microstream running. A high-power AAA light can really run through the cells if I'm not paying much attention.

The Preon is getting sold off, and along with the three ARC-AAA's I sold off last month, I figured I could justify this light. Yeah, that's the ticket ...


----------



## Endeavour (Jan 17, 2012)

I should probably add here that when Coyote contacted me a few months ago about the Mako flood and asked me to do another run I was pretty skeptical. The original five that were made were liked by their owners (most notably carrot, prior), but I didn't expect there would be enough interest to justify making another batch. Clearly I was wrong, and it's thanks to the fact that coyote kept this on my radar regularly that I was able (convinced) to dedicate the time to making this happen. The moral of this story is don't issue a challenge to coyote when he _really_ wants something! :nana:

I'm glad to have been able to have done work on another batch of lights and am looking forward to getting these out to you all in the weeks to come. 

Enrique


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jan 17, 2012)

To be honest I am suprised that 75 $150 1xAAA lights sold out, right after Christmas to boot! Wow! 

I cant wait for mine to arrive.


----------



## coyote (Jan 17, 2012)

> Enrique said: "...The moral of this story is don't issue a challenge coyote when he really wants something!..."



hahahahahahaha. be honest, the real reason was you got tired of all my nagging, and doing a run was the only way to shut me up. :ironic:


----------



## C0mmand3rC0dy (Jan 17, 2012)

It's great that these are offered yet again, thanks Coyote!

Is there a drawback using a rechargeable AAA vs. a standard / lithium one?


----------



## coyote (Jan 17, 2012)

C0mmand3rC0dy said:


> It's great that these are offered yet again, thanks Coyote!
> 
> Is there a drawback using a rechargeable AAA vs. a standard / lithium one?



C0mmand3rC0dy: you're surely welcome, but no need to thank me, it's Enrique who's making them! 

re: batts - i use all three without problem. and i haven't noticed any brightness difference. CPf run tests seem to show that alkalines gets around 60 hours on LOW, and lithiums about 80 hours. 

main reason i don't use alkalines is the potential for leakage: batteries last soooo long that i'm not comfortable leaving an alkaline in a Mako that great a period of time, when only using it a few minutes at a time. 

on the other hand, if one planned to run it continuously and then pull the battery, an alkaline would be just fine.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 17, 2012)

coyote said:


> hahahahahahaha. be honest, the real reason was you got tired of all my nagging, and doing a run was the only way to shut me up. :ironic:


There might be another way as well, but I'd first have to find a funny hat to go with my sceptre.


----------



## nbp (Jan 17, 2012)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> To be honest I am suprised that 75 $150 1xAAA lights sold out, right after Christmas to boot! Wow!
> 
> I cant wait for mine to arrive.



I think that enough of us have experience with Enrique's lights, and know how well designed and built they are that we would buy just about anything he put out there, just because it is surely worth having. oo:

However, I also like seeing all the folks who are still interested in using rugged, small, no-nonsense, low level, floody beamed lights. In this age of fancy dancy UIs, thousands of lumens and pencil beams, I think the practicallity of lights like this get forgotten. In contrast, I am very excited to get this dim, floody, simple two level light in my pocket.


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 18, 2012)

I missed it the first time around, but starting at *this post* in the Epic AAA Run-time test (low level only!) thread, the long runtime ability of the Makos were tested and discussed last October.




coyote said:


> *Mako* Ti 1xAAA (by Muyshondt)
> ...with *NiMH (800 mA)*: 44 hours
> ...with *Alkaline*: 63 hours
> ...with *Lithium*: 79 hours



I must say, after reading well over a thousand posts regarding the Mako, I'm more and more enthusiastic about this highly-capable light. From that 'long runtime 1xAAA' thread, the Mako blows the doors off of most of the 'low' runtimes from other 1xAAA lights, and even beats a fair number of them for runtime using its 'high' mode.

If someone was to go to the length of calculating 'lumen-hours' of the various 1xAAA lights, it sounds like the Mako would end up at the very top of the list.

The fact that the new version is going to be a true 'neutral' is just wonderful. I think I may even regret purchasing only one ...


----------



## coyote (Jan 18, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> ...I think I may even regret purchasing only one ...



me too, me too.


----------



## GarageBoy (Jan 19, 2012)

I still regret selling my non flood Mako...
I'm glad I didn't sell my first run flood Mako, though

Now...reissue Nautilus?


----------



## Zendude (Jan 21, 2012)

WOW! From "pipe dream" to "sold out" in two weeks! I picked a bad time to take a break from CPF.

I guess it's for the best, cause my wife just wouldn't understand my *need* for the _*preciousssss*. _:shakehead

Congrats to those who scored.


----------



## nbp (Jan 25, 2012)

Are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? 

:devil:


I'm in for a another run of Nautiluses, or is it Nautili?


----------



## Kestrel (Jan 25, 2012)

nbp said:


> I'm in for a another run of Nautiluses, or is it Nautili?



Nautipodes? Nautilodes?



> The _Oxford English Dictionary_ lists _octopuses_, _octopi_ and _octopodes_ (in that order); it labels _octopodes_ "rare"



Edit: "Octopodes" is one of my all-time favorite words, so I'm going to go with *Nautilodes* for now.


----------



## nbp (Jan 25, 2012)

I like Nautiluses 'cuz it sounds funny. I frequently use octopuses and cactuses too as it provides me an opportunity to say it in a silly fashion, emphasizing the 's' sounds and maybe adding some extra Ss in there as well. There are lots of words that are fun to mess up intentionally when pluralizing: tooths, gooses, busi, buffaloes, deers...the list goes on. 

Is my Mako ready yet?


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 3, 2012)

Just a little  since I don't have my Mako Flood yet. 

This is a really good thread about what it's actually like to *use* a small light and how its design is *relevant *to our real-world use. 

Thanks coyote for a great thread,
K

Edit: So, _why_ didn't I reserve *two *again ??


----------



## nbp (Mar 3, 2012)

Uggh, we had to talk you into ONE at the time, dude. Remember? :nana:

Kidding aside, I am stoked for this light and can't wait to get it. My plan is to make this a backup/low level EDC, pocketed with my normal EDCs for times when I need a little less light than my McGs put out. No such thing as too many mini backup lights.


----------



## coyote (Mar 4, 2012)

oh you guys


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 4, 2012)

lol - if I'd known it would have been 4500K I would have been a lot quicker.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 6, 2012)

nbp said:


> Are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? :devil:I'm in for a another run of Nautiluses, or is it Nautili?


Never could stand incomplete sentences. Try this, "Arewethereyetdad". LOL.

Bill


----------



## nbp (Mar 6, 2012)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Never could stand incomplete sentences. Try this, "Arewethereyetdad". LOL.
> 
> Bill



I didn't think Troy got in on this run.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 6, 2012)

No Ti for Troy. Oh my.

Bill


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Mar 6, 2012)

Looking foward to the feeding frenzy tomorrow on the leftovers. :devil:


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 6, 2012)

Where's the new photos? 

I noticed a few photos from the other thread that the annodizing was a little different shade. Definitely looked good though. Very nice beam! Unique.


----------



## coyote (Mar 7, 2012)

i plan to post some as soon as i have it in hand, but living as remotely as i do, i bet others will beat me to it.


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 7, 2012)

nbp said:


> Are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? are we there yet? :devil:


The ironic thing is that quoted below is a post dated Jan 16, 2009 from the other Mako thread. It looks like nbp is 20% more patient. 



Drywolf said:


> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> Are we there yet?
> ...


----------



## coyote (Mar 7, 2012)

LOL !!!


----------



## nbp (Mar 7, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> The ironic thing is that quoted below is a post dated Jan 16, 2009 from the other Mako thread. It looks like nbp is 20% more patient.





That is hysterical! I certainly didn't have that post in mind when I made mine, but the similarity is very funny.


----------



## hank (Mar 10, 2012)

So a belated question -- the original post at the beginning says "80 hours on a lithium" 

The image of the technical spec
http://i47.photobucket.com/albums/f173/oregoncoyote/MakoPage1.jpg
says "Warning ... use only cells with a voltage less than or equal to 1.5 volts ... higher voltage will damage your light and void the warranty"

I know this kind of thing is always conservatively worded, but this is clearer than just "not advised" -- it's "will damage'

What's the longterm experience of users of the original Makos 
-- have any of you used the Mako with AAA Energizer primary lithium cells?
-- have you had damage as a result?

I ask because I never leave alkalines in any flashlight -- and any emergency flashlight has either NiMH or Energizer lithium primaries so it will light up when it's grabbed.

The Mako seems like the only light besides my Arc AAA that I'd wear rather than carry.


----------



## coyote (Mar 11, 2012)

comments about use of lithiums in the Mako are being posted here


----------



## nbp (Mar 13, 2012)

A couple of poor quality cell phone pics of my new Mako to get this thread going again.


----------



## nbp (Mar 13, 2012)

Showed my Mako to a non-flashaholic friend, and he was very impressed. He liked how small it was and commented that it was 'sleek and sexy'. Any light that can impress the unenlightened scores points in my book. :thumbsup:

I really dig the finish on this light. The semi-blasted look is great, and yet it is still very smooth to the touch. I have been playing with the Mako in my hand even when I don't have to turn it on, just to be able to feel it. It's also really tough though. I have had it in my pocket with a steel Prybaby for two days now and it isn't showing any marks at all. Nice!


----------



## coyote (Mar 15, 2012)

i finally made the trek to town to pick up my Mako. 

its as close to perfection as it comes. wow. simply wow.

the Mako Flood is a perfect mate to my original Mako 60, the only real diff is the tint. while the 60 was what i would describe as snow-white, the tint in the Flood is closer in color to a low-wattage incandescent bulb (see below comparison). nice and warm, for me it increases contrast for better depth perception.

ok, one other difference in my case: enrique and i have been communicating about this project since june and he must have thought it would be a nice gesture to send me a special one. to my great joy i received a hand-polished version (shown on left). i couldn't be happier. thank you so much enrique!

to all of you who were lucky enough to get a new Mako Flood - welcome to the club. i hope you enjoy yours as much as i have.
*
Mako 60 vs Mako Flood*


----------



## FrogmanM (Mar 15, 2012)

The finish looks great Coyote, thanks for reminding CPF about this wonderful pocket torch.

-Mayo


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 16, 2012)

13 posts from this thread have been moved into a new 'interest' thread:
Mako AA Flood - Would you want one?


----------



## coyote (Mar 16, 2012)

good idea kestrel, thnx for doing that.

i thought you guys might enjoy this photo. 

its of my 24/7 pocket kit, which contains a William Henry B09FT titanium folder, a custom DeanJ titanium "peanut" lighter, a SAK Alox Classic and of course my new shiny titanium Mako Flood. it can't get any better than this! (ok, maybe it could if Victorinox made their little swiss knife in titanium...)

shown in leather pouch i made, with added dust and dirt, just like it looks for real:


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool little packet loaded with goodies. :thumbsup:


----------



## spongefile (Mar 16, 2012)

Heh, I have a William Henry B09 too  Best folder I've owned. Where's the peanut lighter from? A lighter is the one thing I haven't found a nice small version of.


----------



## coyote (Mar 16, 2012)

spongefile said:


> Heh, I have a William Henry B09 too  Best folder I've owned. Where's the peanut lighter from? A lighter is the one thing I haven't found a nice small version of.



Peanut lighters are great, very dependable and inexpensive if you don't have a titanium body custom made to fit it. the standard ones come in bodies made of zinc, stainless steel and now even in titanium at a reasonable price. the cheapest start around $5 and go up from there. keep in mind that the internal parts are pretty much all the same in all models.

Countycomm has them in stainless for under $12 which i think is the Best-Buy of the bunch www.countycomm.com/sslight

also in Ti for $30-35, depending on size: www.countycomm.com/tipeanutlighter

i helped bring them into the USA many years ago, and today they can be found through a number of sources. just google "peanut lighter".


----------



## spongefile (Mar 16, 2012)

Cool, thanks! Who makes the custom ti bodies?


----------



## coyote (Mar 16, 2012)

they were a very limited run made years ago and they definitely aren't available any more, as many have tried to buy some. 

and at a fraction of that price, the Ti versions at countycomm seem like a steal in comparison.

happy hunting.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 5, 2012)

Thought I'd bump this thread up ... I have to confess some skepticism when originally reading Coyote's post...I'm not afraid to pay the price of entry for any quality light, but somehow I just couldn't see it with the Mako flood. When Enrique posted the sales thread, I sort of blew it off - "nah, I don't need another AAA or AA light..."

Then I gave in - it just kept nagging at me. Man, am I glad I gave in! I am fortunate enough to own 2 of these little jewels now, and I hope to keep them both. It's kinda like a McGizmo - the quality is so good - the manufacturing is so precise - it just exudes quality. No, I don't carry mine on a key ring, but now that I have 2, I may. But for the use I bought it for - a light for my pocket late at night and while sleeping - it's perfect.

No, it's not 500 lumen. And of course there's a place for the 500 lumen flamethrower, but there's often as much or more real use for a small to moderate amount of light, and the only light that's 100% useful is the one that you will actually have on you when you need it. And yes, I own a number of lower priced AA and AAA lights, and they are useful and handy. But there's just 'something' about the little Mako that makes me keep going back to it. Thanks, Enrique, and thanks, Coyote.


----------



## coyote (Apr 5, 2012)

run4jc,

i'm glad you're enjoying your makos as much as i have. i would have been saddened to find that my thread influenced folks to buy something that didn't fit them.

-coyote


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 5, 2012)

coyote said:


> run4jc,
> 
> i'm glad you're enjoying your makos as much as i have. i would have been saddened to find that my thread influenced folks to buy something that didn't fit them.
> 
> -coyote


Gotta thank you for your thread coyote. Like run4jc, I never thought I would be interested to pay a premium price for an AAA light, that is until I read your thread. At that point I was struggling with the thought of getting a McGizmo Sapphire just to hang on my key chain but have been withholding because 1) I have a neutral white SS Preon ReVO on my keychain, and 2) I find it too expensive for a light so weak. However, your post guided me in a different light and when I get word that this run of Mako is going to be a neutral white flood, I just caved in. Glad I did. It is indeed worth every cent that I paid for. I just wished I had purchased two instead.


----------



## coyote (Apr 5, 2012)

thnx pjandyho, well said. its nice to know you're enjoying your's too. 

and like you, i wish i had bought more than one Mako Flood, but i do have my old Mako 60 to keep it company...


----------



## yifu (Apr 17, 2012)

Just picked up one from the B/S/T, just realised this would be the most expensive light lumen/dollar wise in my collection and possibly in the world. Equivalent of paying 6000 dollars for a McGizmo Haiku or 60 000 dollars for a PH50  What sold me was the UI but we'll see.


----------



## run4jc (Apr 17, 2012)

yifu said:


> Just picked up one from the B/S/T, just realised this would be the most expensive light lumen/dollar wise in my collection and possibly in the world. Equivalent of paying 6000 dollars for a McGizmo Haiku or 60 000 dollars for a PH50  What sold me was the UI but we'll see.



Congratulations on getting one!! I have 2 - I looked at your WTB and considered, but then just couldn't part with either. Yes, it's a lot of "per lumen" cost, but there is just 'something' about these little lights that makes them totally worth it - at least to me (and evidently many others.) Beautiful tint, great beam, simple, effective UI, rock solid regulation - all the things that many members have already talked about.

My favorite part of the UI is the spacing between modes. Rarely do I use the 'high' setting, but when I do, it requires enough additional rotation that I never engage high by accident. And even with my large hands, operating the light with one hand is no problem.

Again, congrats - enjoy!


----------



## yifu (Apr 17, 2012)

Dan, seeing to how you've got an integrating sphere and all.... do you mind giving the lumen output on high and low modes respectively? And the rough runtimes as well? I figured if i didn't like it i could always sell at minimal loss, given the demand for these things The only thing about these is the sub 10 lumen (i think?) output. Personally, a higher high of at least 20 lumens would be more suitable. Hopefully, a new version would be made using a power LED, preferably a Nichia 219? At that output you'd still get get a very reasonable 2 hours of runtime but it would be more useful overall, like a Mako AA for instance.

As an owner (well in 1-2 weeks anyway) of the Mako, i find the OP's point on the sub-par reliability of other lights to be misleading. I've never had a non-budget light fail on me ever. I don't see how a HDS/Surefire with a Malkoff or even an Arc AAA would be any less reliable than a Mako. The main selling point for me at least, is the UI and the custom titanium construction, as well as the tritium slot (hate having to find ways to mill my own).


----------



## coyote (Apr 17, 2012)

yifu said:


> ...*i find the OP's point on the sub-par reliability of other lights to be misleading*. I've never had a non-budget light fail on me ever. I don't see how a HDS/Surefire with a Malkoff or even an Arc AAA would be any less reliable than a Mako...



you are a much luckier man than i. congrats.

even as reliable as the arc AAA is, having owned dozens of them i did have a few reliability problems with them too. ie: the lead "glob" positive contact would crush with use requiring building it up again with soldier, the lead contact would oxidize requiring scraping, the sometimes too-soft aluminum construction would allow the threads to wear causing body/head to get loose or get extremely gritty (particularly on some black versions), positive-contact globs so big the o-ring wasn't entirely covered for waterproofing, oxidizing of the unanodized threads preventing a complete circuit... 

i can't speak for the other specific light you mentioned, but having once been oregon's only surefire dealer (as far back as when they were known as Laser Products), i've even had a few problems with them too.

fyi - i didn't title this thread "_the only flashlight you should ever own_", i just said it was "_the most important flashlight *i've* ever owned_".

anyway, i hope you end up enjoying your soon-to-be-in-hand mako as much as most folks here have. welcome to the club!


----------



## run4jc (Apr 17, 2012)

yifu said:


> Dan, seeing to how you've got an integrating sphere and all.... do you mind giving the lumen output on high and low modes respectively? And the rough runtimes as well?



I measured 1.7 lumen low - 4.5 lumen high...I haven't done a run time, but I've yet to change a battery!


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 17, 2012)

Yifu,

We have communicated before about your love of 18650 quality high lumen lights but I really believe once you have a chance to try out the Mako you will be sold. It fills a rather unique niche in my collection of lights and is easily my favourite. I think you will agree it is very good value once you have one in hand.

Like run4jc I have two as well (or will have once the second one arrives tomorrow!). The only other light I have wanted as much as the Mako is the Orca and I plan on getting more than two of the Orca when the time comes if it is possible...


----------



## nbp (Apr 18, 2012)

How are your Makos holding up to EDC? I am astounded at how good this finish is. I thought with the polished BB it was going to show scratches but mine has been grinding against steel and Ti Atwood tools for weeks with no wear. Its unbelievable, really. 

Well done, Enrique!


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 18, 2012)

nbp said:


> How are your Makos holding up to EDC? I am astounded at how good this finish is. I thought with the polished BB it was going to show scratches but mine has been grinding against steel and Ti Atwood tools for weeks with no wear. Its unbelievable, really.
> 
> Well done, Enrique!


That really is unbelievable bro! I am really amazed! I have been carrying mine daily but separated from all my keys and coins, not because I am concerned about the scratches, but because I can't bear to remove the neutral SS Preon ReVO from my keychain. Been wanting to fix it onto the keychain but haven't made up my mind to do so even though I use the Mako much more than I use the Preon ReVO. What you have said gave me even more reason to start installing the Mako onto my keychain.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 18, 2012)

I've been carrying mine all the time. At night it hangs from a P7 suspension clip. During the day it rides in a Victorinox Solo leather pouch in comfort in my neck wallet.

It has not shown any signs of wear when knocked about with other lights or pocket knives. It is an impressive finish to the surface.

Sent from my smart phone using Tapatalk


----------



## eala (Apr 19, 2012)

I have been very impressed with the finish as well. It is a lot tougher than it first appears. Not a mark on mine and it has been carried with some metal objects that I would have expected to mark it.

eala


----------



## yifu (Apr 30, 2012)

I've just received my Mako flood, here it is next to my EDC (with 400 times more output). Initial impressions,
-Threads are pretty gritty, more so than i thought even with krytox,
-The beam is very ringy and definitely not as floody as expected. My Preon 0 gives 3-4 times more flood, and with a much cleaner beam as well.
-The sub 5 lumen output is pretty poor. It would be great if Enrique used a power LED instead of a 5mm LED. A bare XP-E for example would give a much better beam and output, like in the P0. What i was actually looking for was something like a titanium version of the MBI Torpedo, with more useable runtime. Unfortunately, if you do follow that project, it does seem to have stalled permanently, no where near the efficiency of the Mako production run.


----------



## coyote (Apr 30, 2012)

yifu: sorry you were so disappointed. good news is that i bet there are folks out there who'd be happy to take it off your hands (on CPF's BST) and you wouldn't even have to take to take a loss.


----------



## yifu (Apr 30, 2012)

Haha coyote, now where did you infer that i didnt like the Mako? I was simply saying that it could do with a higher high, even as a backup light, and that there are cheaper AAA lights that give better and more flood. But the balance of its UI, runtime, titanium construction and trit slot makes it a keeper for now. It wont replace higher output lights, but then again it wasnt designed to.


----------



## coyote (Apr 30, 2012)

so glad to hear that. and also glad i hadn't mislead you with my thread. no, it isn't a do-everything light, its just the best little survival light i've found.


----------



## pjandyho (Apr 30, 2012)

yifu said:


> Haha coyote, now where did you infer that i didnt like the Mako? I was simply saying that it could do with a higher high, even as a backup light, and that there are cheaper AAA lights that give better and more flood. But the balance of its UI, runtime, titanium construction and trit slot makes it a keeper for now. It wont replace higher output lights, but then again it wasnt designed to.


I guess the fact that your post contains all the negative comments and not a single positive sentence? When I read your post I too thought you dislike this light.


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 30, 2012)

yifu: I think that the inference comes from your post above, where you posted nothing but negative commentary about the light. :shrug: I, too, am sorry you didn't like the light, but would also note, for the sake of the others reading the thread, that you are the only one who has complained about *any* of the things you did - particularly with regards to the threads, which many here regard as being one of the smoothest of any light they've owned, and testing prior to these having been sent out to their original owners yielded no problems here.

As for the rest, well, the parameters of the design were fairly well covered in the thread regarding the Mako run. The light was never intended to compete with power LEDs, it was not intended to have a massive "lumens/dollar" ratio as you put it from even before you bought your light, or to compete against your "400x output" EDC. It's a simple, efficient, and effective backup light intended to run for a very long time, and it excels at doing just that. 

I'm sorry the light clearly did not meet your expectations and I hope that you eventually find something that serves your own particular needs better.

Regards,

Enrique


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 30, 2012)

Yifu,

if you do decide to get rid of it then consider sending me a PM first. I like the two I have already so much that I am considering getting a third if I see one available. I was actually using my edc one a few days ago in a dark office and the combination of flood and neutral tint was perfect for reading paper documents. My dedicated nightlight one gets used almost every night. I guess the Mako is just perfect in terms of what I want from a back up light. Thanks, Enrique, for great, well designed lights. It hits all the points important to me which coyote helped me understand with that great thread he posted. 

Now when is the Orca going to be available? That will definitely be an EDC light for me.


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Apr 30, 2012)

+1


Harry999 said:


> Now when is the Orca going to be available? That will definitely be an EDC light for me.


----------



## nbp (Apr 30, 2012)

yifu said:


> I've just received my Mako flood, here it is next to my EDC (with 400 times more output). Initial impressions,
> -Threads are pretty gritty, more so than i thought even with krytox,
> -The beam is very ringy and definitely not as floody as expected. My Preon 0 gives 3-4 times more flood, and with a much cleaner beam as well.
> -The sub 5 lumen output is pretty poor. It would be great if Enrique used a power LED instead of a 5mm LED. A bare XP-E for example would give a much better beam and output, like in the P0. What i was actually looking for was something like a titanium version of the MBI Torpedo, with more useable runtime. Unfortunately, if you do follow that project, it does seem to have stalled permanently, no where near the efficiency of the Mako production run.




I can understand what you're saying, and it is certainly OK if you decide you don't like it, but I don't necessarily think they are fair criticisms of this light. 

-I find that the the threads are especially smooth, moreso than other Ti lights I have had. Either way, it's a well documented fact around here that Ti twistys are prone to gritty threads, so even if there is a touch of grittiness, it is almost expected. 

-I have yet to see a light with an exposed 5mm LED with a perfect beam, they all have rings. If you find a perfect one, please direct me to it. The fact that this light used that type of emitter was known all along.

-The output of this light was divulged from the beginning. Everyone knew it was a low output light. That's how it was designed. If Enrique had switched to a power LED, he would have had to include a lens to protect it, which means an entirely new head design, and possibly new electronics. Remember, this was NOT a NEW light, it was simply a small run of an existing light Enrique had already built several years ago. He was not designing a whole new light, just submitting the drawings to the shops to have more parts made so he could build some more. Including a power LED would mean we'd still likely be waiting for these things. 

-This light WAS NEVER pitched as ANYTHING like the Torpedo. TGWNN is making a 500 lm, li-ion powered X-ML monster. How is that anywhere close to this light? Did you even read the sales thread for the Mako?

PS: The Torpedo is not stalled in any way, shape or form. Check in on that thread, there are things happening. Keep in mind that TGWNN is a single person designing a light from the ground up. A light that has never been done before at that! How fast do you think that comes together? Enrique already had all the designs for this light done, so of course it went quickly. You're comparing apples to oranges dude. :thinking:


----------



## yifu (May 1, 2012)

Wow, wow wow, i'm getting everyone all riled up. Let me get this straight, i enjoy the Mako, and when i was looking for another AAA light, i wanted one with a control ring type of interface, there were only three options that i knew off, a Peak QTC, Mako AAA or a Torpedo. I didn't like the Peak QTC, and the Torpedo was no where in sight (i actually voted for the high to be only 100 lumens, not 500) so i got a Mako AAA.

I was simply saying that with a higher high, it would be more useful, and that it would be great if another run, with a power LED was done. It doesn't have to massively high in output, 20 lumens or so would do, and would be keeping with the runtime philosophy envisaged during the design phase. A better and larger floody beam would be other benefits.

I knew that Ti threads would be more gritty than Al from previous experience. However, most of the girt during turning comes, not from the threads but from the negative end of the AAA churning against the bottom of the battery tube, as there is no spring in the bottom. This also causes the light to flicker, especially with NiMhs that have got flat bottoms, as the contact is intermittent.

And lastly, about the speed of this Mako run, granted, the designs were from before, but even during the first run, the development was very fast as well, and the dual stage twisty UI was by no means an old design. I was simply hoping that other custom projects, like the year old Torpedo project, could be done in that timeframe.

Again, i highly doubt this would replace anyone's main light, but as a backup light it's one of the best, due to the combination of it's UI, choice of metal and runtime.


----------



## nbp (May 1, 2012)

Watch for announcements about the Orca, Enrique's design for an AA version of the Mako. It sounds like it would pretty much address your concerns - you may really like that one.


----------



## pjandyho (May 1, 2012)

nbp said:


> Watch for announcements about the Orca, Enrique's design for an AA version of the Mako. It sounds like it would pretty much address your concerns - you may really like that one.


Sounds interesting. Keeping my eyes peeled.


----------



## yifu (May 1, 2012)

nbp said:


> Watch for announcements about the Orca, Enrique's design for an AA version of the Mako. It sounds like it would pretty much address your concerns - you may really like that one.


I know! I've been following that thread as well. The higher high of 25 lumens and the same UI is great but i'm of the opinion that an AA sized Mako is a bit too big to be an inconspicuous backup light, so i am not too sure i want one. But i'll see first, and if he follows his own record, this should be done in 3 months time, which means we can get more details.


----------



## bla2000 (May 29, 2012)

Today I accidentally left my Mako in my clothes that I put through the washing machine. After I found it in the bottom of the machine I dried it off and tried it out. It's working and there is no water in the battery tube. There is a scratch on the side but the bead blasting hides it quite well. I've had my Mako for a couple of months and keep using it because I like the 60 degree flood beam. I also find that it is bright enough on low when in an unlit area. It's a great light.


----------



## coyote (May 29, 2012)

nice simple "user" review. thnx bla2000.


----------



## eala (May 29, 2012)

Along with EDC, I use mine mostly for reading at night in bed. My "other" is light sensitive and this light, with the flood and pleasing tint, is perfect for reading (when it is dark  without disturbing the sleeping person beside me.

eala


----------



## gunga (Jul 18, 2012)

Have you guys ever had any problems with the Mako 2 stage switch? I know the cheap "copy" (EZAA etc) has been problematic, but the real mako? I have a flood one now. Surprising how useful 2 lumens is. Very nice light.


----------



## coyote (Jul 18, 2012)

> Have you guys ever had any problems with the Mako 2 stage switch?



i've had quite a few Makos and have never had a problem, which is more than i can say for just about any other flashlight i've owned.


----------



## Kestrel (Jul 18, 2012)

After a substantial 'burn-in' period (via EDC carry) to ensure that no issues cropped up, my Mako Flood now resides in my hiking/camping survival pouch. My other lights are all larger and most have less runtime, which quite often makes them a better fit for general use (i.e. easier access to a recharge). However, for camping/hunting/survival, I cannot think of a better backup light than my Mako. I think that coyote posted a while back that he would choose a Mako for the single final light to have to depend on, this is my thought as well.


----------



## Harry999 (Jul 18, 2012)

I fully agree with the comments above. The Mako AAA is my most trusted light! I have had no problems with my two Mako lights.


----------



## nbp (Jul 18, 2012)

My Mako has been in my pocket every single day since I got it from Enrique. It is a backup, not my normal go-to light for most uses, but it has happily turned on every time I've gone to it. I do like using it when I get home from work at night to navigate the dark house without turning on lights. It's tiny size and durability have ensured that it has been always with me. Others have commented on how pretty it is as well. :kiss:


----------



## gunga (Jul 18, 2012)

I was just concerned about the 2 stage spring switch breaking down. Seems to not be a problem. Good to hear.


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2012)

gunga said:


> I was just concerned about the 2 stage spring switch breaking down. Seems to not be a problem. Good to hear.



I've wondered the same thing about my Muyshondt lights but so far they haven't gone wonky on me so they seem to be tougher than they look. :shrug:


----------



## gunga (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm very glad to hear that. The EZAA was problematic for many, but it's a different quality level. I wouldn't want an ultra reliable survivor $150 light being flakey due to a wimpy switch.


----------



## Endeavour (Jul 19, 2012)

nbp & gunga: I designed the switching mechanism for my lights some five years ago now and it has proven itself well in the hands of many people across four different flashlight designs during that time. The "EZ" lights are not Aeons, Nautilii, or Makos and have no relation to the performance of my designs whatsoever. Cheap imitations out of China are just that - cheap.

There is no substitute for quality manufacturing and I don't build stuff that's just the "flavor of the day" to be dumped on the wayside tomorrow by the next purported "latest and greatest". I like my stuff to last as long as I'm around to use it and it's built accordingly. :shrug:

Enrique
(Also, this is old, but somewhat relevant: http://weblog.muyshondt.net/?p=12)


----------



## gunga (Jul 19, 2012)

Thanks Enrique! I didn't mean to imply your stuff was flakey like the ezaa. I have a mako aaa I was planning on keeping long term and using a lot, so wanted to see how the switching mechanism has held up over time. I'm very glad to hear about the quality and appreciate your response!


----------



## nbp (Jul 19, 2012)

Endeavour said:


> nbp & gunga: I designed the switching mechanism for my lights some five years ago now and it has proven itself well in the hands of many people across four different flashlight designs during that time. The "EZ" lights are not Aeons, Nautilii, or Makos and have no relation to the performance of my designs whatsoever. Cheap imitations out of China are just that - cheap.
> 
> There is no substitute for quality manufacturing and I don't build stuff that's just the "flavor of the day" to be dumped on the wayside tomorrow by the next purported "latest and greatest". I like my stuff to last as long as I'm around to use it and it's built accordingly. :shrug:
> 
> ...



Good post and good article as well. Thank you Enrique. 

You well explained why I am enjoying getting into the Customs market, if you want to call it that, even if the price to play means fewer lights in a given time period. It is a pleasure to be able to support innovators and craftsmen such as yourself, Don, Mac and others. When I use a light from one of you guys, it brings real satisfaction to know that I am using a tool someone put together with their hands after a lot of work to make sure it was designed and made right. Being able to talk to the creator too, is a real treat. I hope you all keep making great stuff for a long time yet. I don't need a light with 65 modes and 2,000 lumens, I just want it to work simply and reliably and look good doing it.


----------



## ico (Jul 20, 2012)

I tried looking but I can't seem to find te answer to my question so I'll just post it here.

What kind of UI does the mako have? Is it like the trunite ti that a few twist turns the light on and a few more twist to get to the next mode or is it like the normal twisties wherein fully twist for on and then you have to twist it off and on again quickly to change modes?


----------



## nbp (Jul 20, 2012)

ico said:


> I tried looking but I can't seem to find te answer to my question so I'll just post it here.
> 
> What kind of UI does the mako have? Is it like the trunite ti that a few twist turns the light on and a few more twist to get to the next mode or is it like the normal twisties wherein fully twist for on and then you have to twist it off and on again quickly to change modes?



The first thing you said is correct, it's a progressive twisty.


----------



## eala (Jul 20, 2012)

And waaaaay better than the Thrunite Ti, which I have as well. I think it is the ideal interface actually. Two modes is enough.

eala


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Jul 20, 2012)

Made in the USA.


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 5, 2012)

Just wanted to 'bump' this thread for the new folks, as we've had a few 'Mako Floods' change hands recently and the new owners may not be aware of this thread.

Here's a repost of a pic I did a while back in nbp's *Show Your Muyshondt Collections* thread:


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Dec 5, 2012)

Good idea bringing it forward. I have one of those after sale Mako flood AAA's I picked up from a WTB here on CPF, and it is really awesome. Much nicer than my original Mako, and the beam is beautiful and artifact free; it is also warmer in tint. I find myself using it most every night, prowling around the house. It lights up a whole room when eyes are night adjusted, and that is in the low mode.

Bill


----------



## nbp (Dec 5, 2012)

Good Bump, K. I gotta read this one again. My Mako Flood has been in my pocket virtually every single day since I received it. Mostly I take advantage of its diminutive size by carrying it as a long running backup light, just in case I get stuck in an elevator or something.  But I also like when I get home from work (2nd shift) to use it to navigate the house without turning lights on. I basically use it as a single mode, the 'low' is plenty with the diffuse beam.

Here it is on its Ti McG ring with some Ti Atwoods, part of my Ti EDC combo as shown. Even spending every day rubbing against other Ti tools, the finish is just as good as the day I got it, only slightly shinier on the edges. This polished bead blast finish is absolutely amazing, and I wish I could send other lights to Enrique for the same treatment!! :rock:


----------



## coyote (Dec 6, 2012)

my old thread is back once again, just like a zombie!

thnx Kestrel for breathing life into it again, and for the collection link too.


----------



## Maxbelg (Dec 7, 2012)

I just recently got hold of a Mako without a trit slot and with the original 15° LED. I was expecting a terrible beam, but am quite happy. It sure is ringy, but not more than an Arc P and it has considerably more throw than say my McGizmo Sapphire GS, while having an amazingly long runtime! The tint is very nice and white. Because I bought it used, I am quite happy to put it on my keyring, something I haven't been able to do with any of my 2 McGizmo Sapphires yet. It's a great little flashlight and currently my second favorite (after my Sapphires)!


----------



## coyote (Dec 7, 2012)

well stated Maxbelg. thats sums them up nicely (except i prefer the newest Mako Flood over everything else, even the lovely Sapphire).


----------



## BenChiew (Dec 9, 2012)

I am still waiting for Enrique to finish up the Aeon 2, so that he can start on those Mako floods.


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 6, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> I am still waiting for Enrique to finish up the Aeon 2, so that he can start on those Mako floods.



+1


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 16, 2013)

Wouldn't it be neat if he turns up with another 50 or so bodies ready to go? With all the trouble he's having in the A2 I doubt that it would happen. One can dream.


----------



## coyote (Feb 16, 2013)

the last mako run took a while but was definitely worth the wait. enrique's a busy guy who does these for the love of the project, so he has to fit them in between everything else in his life. we just need to give him a little room and periodically gently remind him we're still interested. so yes, keep dreaming!


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 16, 2013)

The Mako is a light it is worth being patient for...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 16, 2013)

Yes, it is a good little light. I wear mine around my neck, always.

Bill


----------



## eala (Feb 16, 2013)

Rarely a night goes by when mine does not get use. Love it.

Need spare.

eala


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 17, 2013)

It's *always* in my small survival kit when I'm out hiking, backpacking, or hunting. It's the only light I have that I don't have to worry about carrying spare cells for.
For normal use, it may on occasion donate its AAA to my general-use pocket light; in an emergency it can use the AAA in the other light for what it does best: off-the-charts runtime.


----------



## nbp (Feb 17, 2013)

It's also PERFECT for reading menus in dim restaurants!


----------



## pjandyho (Feb 17, 2013)

nbp said:


> It's also PERFECT for reading menus in dim restaurants!


That's a good suggestion. I was once in a situation like this and had to use my HDS rotary to illuminate the menu. Although it isn't a big light in comparison to some other 2 cell lights, it is still an attention grabber. The Mako AAA with its extremely small size would do better here.


----------



## nbp (Feb 17, 2013)

pjandyho said:


> That's a good suggestion. I was once in a situation like this and had to use my HDS rotary to illuminate the menu. Although it isn't a big light in comparison to some other 2 cell lights, it is still an attention grabber. The Mako AAA with its extremely small size would do better here.



Yep. Not only is it small, but the lack of a real hotspot is nice when shining a light on a reflective surface a few inches away! The floody beam is sufficient for this purpose without blinding yourself or anyone else, and the neutral tint is less harsh and attention grabbing than a cold light, since you're likely under warm incandescent lights in a nice restaurant.


----------



## coyote (Feb 17, 2013)

you guys are nailing it perfectly!


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 18, 2013)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Yes, it is a good little light. I wear mine around my neck, always.
> 
> Bill



Titanium ball chain?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 19, 2013)

bmstrong said:


> Titanium ball chain?



No an old neck lanyard that came with one of my CMG Infinity 1AA flashlights. It is indestructible. Cy wrote this about the CMG lanyard.

Bill


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 25, 2013)

Howdy Folks,

If there's enough interest I will consider doing a run of these sometime after the Aeon Mk. II is completed. There have been rumblings off and on for the past year since these were finished, so if there's real interest I'll look into it. 

Enrique


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 25, 2013)

Please do! I'm up for a Mako flood. Real interest for sure!


----------



## Harry999 (Feb 25, 2013)

I am definitely interested. The Mako is a great light. Hopefully one day an AA Mako version will be something you will be interested in as a further project. 

Regards

Harry


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 25, 2013)

More than interest in both the Mako AAA & AA (Orca, if I remember correctly?). Let's get this started.


----------



## tsl (Feb 25, 2013)

Harry999 said:


> Hopefully one day an AA Mako version will be something you will be interested in as a further project.



+1


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 25, 2013)

Should the new run happen will it be flood and with a neutral emitter?


----------



## ole (Feb 26, 2013)

I am interested. This will be another must have light.


----------



## BenChiew (Feb 26, 2013)

I am in.


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Feb 26, 2013)

Pretty sure there would be enough interest in this to warrant a new run. I'm in for a flood mako.


----------



## samuraishot (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm in too. I regret letting mine go.


----------



## fisk-king (Feb 26, 2013)

tsl said:


> +1




+2


----------



## coyote (Feb 27, 2013)

i'm the original poster for this thread (started in June of 2011) and i thought i'd offer my current thoughts about the Mako:

here it is almost two years later and if anything, i'm even more thrilled now with it than i was before. the recent run with warm tint is lovely and a pleasure to use. i carry mine 24/7/365 and feel naked without it. it is still "*the most important flashlight i've ever owned*", by far!

if enrique is able to do this next run, you too might wish to pick one up...

stay bright everyone,

coyote


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 27, 2013)

I'd be in for one this time around!


----------



## Maxbelg (Feb 27, 2013)

I have one of the original 15° (non-flood) Makos and love it! 

I used some very fine grit sandpaper on the LED and then polished both the outer 2/3ds of the LED and the reflector again to a glassy smooth finish: now I have lost the ringy beam and have quite a throwy Mako with a perfect round hotspot. I prefer this beamshape compared to my McGizmo Sapphire GS. Despite the low lumens it's now quite useful for general purpose. 

The other great thing about it is that I bought it used and wasn't hesitant to put it on my keyring the way I am with my Sapphires and my Piccolo!


----------



## Esko (Mar 12, 2013)

:bump:



Endeavour said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> If there's enough interest I will consider doing a run of these sometime after the Aeon Mk. II is completed. There have been rumblings off and on for the past year since these were finished, so if there's real interest I'll look into it.
> 
> Enrique



I am certainly interested in Mako. I was interested in it last time already, but not having a permanent full-time job, couldn't quite justify spending $150 in a single AAA 5mm flashlight. The funds are even lower now (so, absolutely no need to hurry ), but I guess my preferences have "grown up" a bit, too... During last few years, I have gathered some nice quality lights (4Sevens, Fenix, Zebralight, Spark...) and although they are good lights with nice features, I don't think that they are as tough and reliable as I would like them to be. So, Mako would be an ultimate EDC/backup light. 

(I'm a neutral white guy, too.)


----------



## coyote (Mar 13, 2013)

Esko said:


> ... I guess my preferences have "grown up" a bit, too...



welcome to the grown-up world, esko, where real men prefer dependable lights! :ironic:


----------



## Toons (Mar 13, 2013)

I'm in for one...


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Mar 14, 2013)

I only had my original mako flood for about a week or so. Just long enough to install a trit in the tail before I had to up and sell it due to unforeseen expenses. I've been hoping to replace it ever since. Keeping my hopes alive.


----------



## nbp (Mar 15, 2013)

coyote said:


> welcome to the grown-up world, esko, where real men prefer dependable lights! :ironic:



Why get a cheap bright light when a dim expensive one will do?!


That seems to have become my philosophy of late, haha.


----------



## coyote (Mar 16, 2013)

LOL!!!!!


----------



## nbp (Mar 16, 2013)

I'm not even kidding. I just did it again this morning. Spent a lot of dinero on an ooold light. :shakehead


But it's a classic McGizmo so brightness is not the primary factor.


----------



## coyote (Mar 16, 2013)

i was only laughing because it was so damn true! 

for some reason, the older i get the dull my lights get, and more expensive too.


----------



## RI Chevy (Mar 16, 2013)

I say it is not about brightness of the beam, but about the quality of light coming from the beam!  LOL


----------



## coyote (Mar 16, 2013)

i've repeated that exact same phrase to my wife for years and she still doesn't believe me.


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Mar 29, 2013)

Great.. now that the Aeon Mk. II is heading into it's wrap-up phase, I suppose that means I'm going to have to start checking this thread like a madman for news of a new mako flood run. *sigh* 1st world problems.


----------



## rjking (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm in.


----------



## coyote (Mar 29, 2013)

TOO LATE, ALL SOLD OUT ALREADY!


:ironic:


----------



## Esko (Mar 30, 2013)

coyote said:


> TOO LATE, ALL SOLD OUT ALREADY!
> 
> 
> :ironic:





Endeavour said:


> Howdy Folks,
> 
> If there's enough interest I will consider doing a run of these sometime after the Aeon Mk. II is completed. There have been rumblings off and on for the past year since these were finished, so if there's real interest I'll look into it.
> 
> Enrique





Anyway. Unlike Kestrel, I haven't read through all the 1000++ messages of the previous Mako threads (quite a lot though). So, I am unsure how well this has been addressed before. But I have one thing to consider with the possible future Makos. I feel that the two modes are rather close to each other. The current settings are 6mA and 20mA, which leads to something like 1,5-2 and 5 lumens. Since the high can't be higher, perhaps the low could be a bit lower? Something like 2mA/0,5lm perhaps? Or even less? Personally, I would be happy with it anything from 0,1 to 0,5 lumens. Added runtime would be nice of course but it would be even nicer to have two clearly different power settings to fully utilize the beautiful 2-stage switch mechanism.

To put it another way, my EDC is 4Sevens Preon Revo SS with three different power settings; 1,5 lumens, 20 lumens and 80 lumens. I pretty much think that it has only two modes, high and low. It is just that the high is divided into two different versions; high with short runtime and high with longer runtime. Since the runtime on highest setting is less than an hour, it is useful to have the other mode, too. But since Mako has a runtime of some 20 hours on high, there is no need for another mode with comparatively similar perceived brightness.

Just something to consider, if more lights are made.


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 30, 2013)

Esko: There are limits to what can be done in current settings on the Mako. The low threshold is fairly fixed. I can make high mode a bit brighter without sacrificing efficiency appreciably, but the LED dislikes too high of currents. :shrug:

The Mako was ultimately focused on creating a light with a nice beam (not the blue/yellow amalgamations or very cool white common to these types of lights), and with very long runtime, so if you were out and about you could always have a light and 1-2 batteries with you and you would have something that would turn on without fail for days on end. Whether or not the perceived brightness difference is wide enough or not, the actual runtime difference is, and I think it's preferable to have two stages rather than not.

I'll look into this more after the Aeons are done, though there will be one (short) project before I have time to approach a Mako project.

Enrique


----------



## Esko (Mar 31, 2013)

Thanks for the answer. 

Two modes is preferred of course and the focus points you mentioned are very nicely achieved.

I was not very familiar with the possibilities with 5mm leds. With power leds, the versatility is amazing. There are lights with a 1000-fold difference between low and high, or even more. The widest selection is probably in Zebralight H502: 260 lumens for 0,9 hours on high and 0,01 lumens for 3 months on ultra low (from a single AA!). At the same time (during the last year or so), I have found myself using sub-lumen lights quite a lot. Surpricingly useful, especially indoors. I won't be using lights with no sub-lumen setting as an evening/night-time light any more. I feel that the brighter lights are unnecessarily (if not distractively) bright in most situations. It has been a joy to see that today there are lots of other CPF members who like sub-lumen outputs too. A growing community of sub-lumen lovers. 

I was thinking that perhaps it could be seen in Mako, too. The runtime on low is very good already; pretty much the best in the markets (in an AAA flashlight). I thought that it could be even better, but even if the runtime gain would comparatively small, I felt that the clearly different power level would be an even nicer feature. The high can't be much higher anyway, and for this kind of light, I am not sure if it has to be, either.

Anyway, looking forward to your creations. Take your time.

Esko


----------



## Virginian (Mar 31, 2013)

Count me in for a Mako if it happens. I prefer the floody but will be happy to get either one.


----------



## Toons (Mar 31, 2013)

Since we are smokin' the peyote from the corn cob here...  
I am hoping that an advance in the led efficiency/output might achieve a noticeable output increase in the high mode while dialing down the drive current in low for increased runtime with the same output originally chosen. Simply put the same lux on low with increased runtime. Then a brighter high with the same runtime as now. 
The closer to 10 lumens in high the better. Fwiw 10 lumens was used as a benchmark a long time ago here because it is the output of an incandescent mini mag.
All of this totally dependent on Cree's advancement in efficiency and Endeavour's vision for his build. :thumbsup:
This is just my desire for the light as I am very appreciative of it's qualities as offered. It is a robust size efficient build with excellent runtime beam color temp and flux.
Just sayin'....
Toons


----------



## BenChiew (Mar 31, 2013)

I will want a Mako too.


----------



## bmstrong (Apr 12, 2013)

Hopefully we'll see movement on this now that the Aeon is wrapping.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 13, 2013)

In the Aeon thread Enrique has said he has another project to do first before he considers the Mako and that will only happen if there is enough interest. I am more interested in an AA version but we'll see what happens...


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Apr 23, 2013)

Curious if there could ever be a AA version of the Mako? It's been talked about before. Basically the same in almost every regard to the AAA version, just sized to run on an AA battery.
Maybe not as practical for an EDC light, but its runtime would certainly be great as an emergency light.


----------



## coyote (Apr 23, 2013)

TheCleanerSD said:


> Curious if there could ever be a AA version of the Mako? It's been talked about before. Basically the same in almost every regard to the AAA version, just sized to run on an AA battery.
> Maybe not as practical for an EDC light, but its runtime would certainly be great as an emergency light.



hmmmm, yes but... the current runtime of 80 hours (with lithium). is double/triple that time which a single AA might suppy important? me, in terms of equal weight, i'd rather have a AAA with a couple spare batteries, than one AAA without any spares. why? because if the AA is accidently left on i have no light. or if the single battery starts to leak, i'm screwed. thus extra batteries allow more options, even if i have to change it every 80 hours... (how often do you need more than 80 hours of runtime anyway?)


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 23, 2013)

Coyote,

That is true. I carry one of my Makos with me and I also have five AAA eneloops with my medical equipment. I can't see a time when I would need more runtime than that would provide me but it sure is comforting. 

In all honesty if I want to use an AA light with some throw then my first option is the LRI Proton Pro. A truly underrated light. If I want some flood for reading then I guess the Mako AAA will meet my needs.


----------



## Endeavour (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello Everyone,

To address a few of the comments that have cropped up here over the last few weeks:

Without a fundamental re-imagining of the Mako you aren't going to see any major changes to the previous batches. There have not been many technological strides in 5mm LEDs in recent times - the focus in efficiency gains is mostly in power LEDs of various sorts, and even then, LED technology has run into some difficult problems to solve on a quantum level, and there haven't been any major gains in lumens/watt for the past 4-5 years, and the lumens gains that have been seen have usually been the result of larger die sizes, which aren't friendly for optic design (though improvements have come in other areas).

Now, if you do a shift to power LEDs, there's a lot of possibilities that open up, but then it's not a Mako anymore, and it's rather more complicated and more expensive. You're looking at optics, lenses, sealing, different drivers, etc. You also start running into the practical limitations of the AAA cell as a power plant. I designed a light as such once that was a pretty good balance of all of that, in my estimation, but there was not much interest shown in it at the time. :shrug:

Point being, a Mako is a Mako. There are plenty of options to do other kinds of things with, but for runtime, size, and cost, this happens to be the solution to that particular problem.

Harry999 & TheCleanerSD: The "in between" project is a small batch of Nautilus Mk. IIs, and should be relatively quick. I have designs already done for a AA Mako, but as coyote noted, a lot of people seem to prefer the AAA form factor. I'd be happy to make one, but it all would depend on whether there are enough people interested to justify making a run. Same goes the AAA version.

Take care folks.

Enrique


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 24, 2013)

Endeavour,

Thank you for posting. I will be interested in whichever format you decide to go for with the Mako. I consider my two Mako lights to be ones I will never sell!

On that point I might have to now consider the Nautilus as well...


----------



## phoenix.stu (Apr 24, 2013)

I would very much like to see another AAA Mako run come. Would love to finally get one!


----------



## Esko (Apr 24, 2013)

AA is ~1,6 times bigger than AAA and has ~2,5 times more energy. There are some good reasons for AA if we are thinking about emergency/backup light (more juice, better battery options (could also use AAA with a spacer) etc.) but for EDC or backup-EDC purposes, the smaller AAA makes much more sense. 



coyote said:


> even if i have to change it every 80 hours... (how often do you need more than 80 hours of runtime anyway?)



If you change it every 80 hours (i.e. when the battery is empty), you don't have a 80 hour runtime in emergency situation. You have something from minutes to 80 hours. Of course, having spares do fix this problem.

Enrique, since your last post, I have been checking some information about 5mm leds. It indeed seems to be that many leds do have their efficiency peak at around 5 mA and a steep decrease after that. Especially this thread has lots of efficiency graphs (the OP is last updated 2009).

However, there are also a some leds that spike at something like 2mA.

When searching for better information, this thread popped out. It has a nice neutral high cri 5mm led that can obviously be run efficiently with even less than 1mA. Toytank had been direct driving the led with 2xAA Eneloops and after 4 months, the led still seems to have an output of something like 0,1 lumens. I am not sure about the manufacturer (AFAIK it is not Cree) but this indeed shows that if wanted, there could be an efficient 5mm led light with nice tint and a sub-lumen output. I am also pretty confident that there would be a bunch of CPF'ers intersted in the light with a sub-lumen low at around 0,2-0,5 lumens. Just wanted to share this, I you would be willing to re-check the possibilities and re-consider the modes...

Thanks for taking care of the Mako folks.


----------



## coyote (Apr 24, 2013)

Esko said:


> ....If you change it every 80 hours (i.e. when the battery is empty), you don't have a 80 hour runtime in emergency situation. You have something from minutes to 80 hours. Of course, having spares do fix this problem.....



exactly esko: for equal weight, the AAA mako with a spare fresh battery (or two) guaranties lots of runtime, when compared to a AA version containing a partially used battery (having no way of knowing its condition).


----------



## eala (Apr 25, 2013)

I bought those LEDs referenced in that other thread from Esko from the manufacturer directly in a couple different configurations. The_DAY was the original member who sourced them:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?327279-5mm-LED-90CRI-Ra-6500K-good-replacement

I thought they were pretty good at the 4500K temp. I believe the_DAY did send some of his 5000K versions to Enrique for evaluation and am confident that if Enrique felt they were worthy, we would have seen them used in a light. 

I have been very pleased with the LED that Enrique selected for the last Mako run. Having said that, trying another LED out would likely tempt me into buying another Mako, but I do feel that the light I have will run forever. Still on the first lithium cell I put in it and I use it every night. I figure one cell change every 3 years is acceptable 

eala


----------



## TheCleanerSD (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm all in for a Mako flood AAA run. I had to part with mine, and have always wanted to replace it. Didn't mean to confuse the issue by bringing up an AA version. A Mako paired with my solar charger gives me all the runtime I could ever need.


----------



## Harry999 (Apr 26, 2013)

I forgot to take my Zebra headlamp out last night and ended up relying on my Mako hanging from a lanyard as an area light. It was more than sufficient to allow me to train in a dark garden. Very impressive. 

I definitely need to get another Mako AAA and a different LED would only entice me more. Variety is the spice of life...


----------



## Esko (Apr 26, 2013)

Thank you eala for the further information. I didn't see that thread, perhaps I wasn't digging deep enough. The led didn't look quite as good in that thread as it looked in the other, but then again, perhaps the comparison wasn't quite fair and there were a couple of different versions (CCT) available and also bought. I also remember seeing your sales thread when it was active and has since regretted that I didn't buy a few then.

The main reason I wanted to search for more information was not the crave for more runtime (even though that would be nice, too). It was the thought about a possible lower low. There would be many uses for it. Anyway, I am sure that Enrique will choose the best led available and if it is something similar to the last run (neutral and floody), it will be all good.


----------



## Lightman2 (May 4, 2013)

Can someone tell me where to go to see Mako lights or the person who use to make them.


----------



## coyote (May 4, 2013)

Lightman2 said:


> Can someone tell me where to go to see Mako lights or the person who use to make them.



here is Enrique's (aka: Endeavour, the maker of the Mako) website: http://www.muyshondt.net/

but you won't find any Mako info there.

best to do a search right here on CPF.


----------



## coyote (May 4, 2013)

i took pity on you so here are some links:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...e-Mako-Discussion-Thread-A-Titanium-AAA-Light

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?214187-Muyshondt-Mako-Prototype-Evaluation

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?215004-The-Mako-AAA-Titanium-Flashlight

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Run-A-Titanium-Two-Stage-AAA-Based-Flashlight


----------



## Lightman2 (May 4, 2013)

Why Coyote that's mighty fine of you.


----------



## yoyoman (May 4, 2013)

I would be in for 1 Mako.


----------



## chazz (May 5, 2013)

I would like one as well.


----------



## Harry999 (May 5, 2013)

I have two Mako Floods and I still want to get another one. In the meantime I have been lucky enough to score one of the original Mako non-flood lights off CPF Marketplace to keep me going while I wait for Enrique to ask us to place reservations with him!


----------



## Corvus00 (Jun 3, 2013)

Would definitely be in for 1.


----------



## chazz (Jun 3, 2013)

Any info from someone in the know when another Mako run might be happening?


----------



## nbp (Jun 3, 2013)

Not until after the Aeon Mk. IIs are all out to us and the Nautilus Mk II run is produced. Then maybe there will be a Mako run. That is my understanding. That will be months from now I imagine.


----------



## inetdog (Jun 4, 2013)

coyote said:


> but you won't find any Mako info there.



You may not find any Mako info in the product section of the website, but for the techno-historians among you there is some 2008 pre-production info on the Mako in the Company Blog.


----------



## riccardo (Jun 4, 2013)

On practical point of view, as pure survival light what does this Mako has that the Fenix E01 doesn't?? 
(I'm not questioning the superb design, construction and finishing that justifies the price and thrill the flashaholic!!)


----------



## coyote (Jun 4, 2013)

riccardo said:


> On practical point of view, as pure survival light what does this Mako has that the Fenix E01 doesn't??
> (I'm not questioning the superb design, construction and finishing that justifies the price and thrill the flashaholic!!)



non-corroding gold contacts, extremely long run time, more neutral tint, second brightness level, to name a few.


----------



## scout24 (Jun 4, 2013)

Titanium body, finer threads, longer runtime in regulation for sure, I'm not sure about overall... Certainly much higher build quality and attention to tolerances and detail. That, and I don't PANIC if I misplace one of my EO1's... 

For the record, I am and have been an avid proponent of the EO1, adding much love in threads about it. Even did a torture/abuse thread... As much as I love them, and admit to owning around a dozen, they aren't Mako's, by a mile...


----------



## Esko (Jun 4, 2013)

I think it is pretty much how nbp said. The Aeons are currently shipping and Nautilus will be the next project. After that, Mako (hopefully).



coyote said:


> (how often do you need more than 80 hours of runtime anyway?)





coyote said:


> exactly esko: for equal weight, the AAA mako with a spare fresh battery (or two) guaranties lots of runtime, when compared to a AA version containing a partially used battery (having no way of knowing its condition).



I wanted to add one thing to this discussion. "How often do you need more than 80 hours of runtime?" A good guestion, not very often. On the other hand, if you carry spares, you could also ask: "How often do you need more than 20 hours of runtime?" Not very often either. The main reason for asking a possible lower low was to make the light even more versatile by having 2 distinctively different output levels.



riccardo said:


> On practical point of view, as pure survival light what does this Mako has that the Fenix E01 doesn't??
> (I'm not questioning the superb design, construction and finishing that justifies the price and thrill the flashaholic!!)



Better as a flashlight? Or better as a survival light?

If you are asking what makes it a better survival light, I could list these features:



longer runtime 
2 regulated brightness levels 
titanium construction 
smaller size 
non-corroding contacts 
very high quality construction 

On the other hand, if you ask what makes Fenix E01 a better survival light, I could also list:



not regulated, i.e. the brightness tells you how much battery life is left 
very cheap, you could buy a dozen and put them everywhere you think you might need a survival backup


----------



## coyote (Jun 4, 2013)

scout24 and Esko both stated that very well.


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 4, 2013)

chazz: It will be some time yet. I'll be wrapping up on the Aeons here soon, followed by the Nautilus batch before the end of June. Afterwards I'll be taking a break from new runs most likely. The Aeon run took far longer to complete than I had originally expected and I'm pretty busy these days with some other major unrelated projects that aren't going to let up for a while.

I will, however, look into it as soon as I have time to do so, it just won't be in the immediate future.


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 14, 2013)

Thankfully I manage to pick up a Mako flood from the used market. This should do for the interim till the new one comes to fruition.


----------



## coyote (Jun 14, 2013)

Benchiew said:


> Thankfully I manage to pick up a Mako flood from the used market. This should do for the interim till the new one comes to fruition.



a rare find indeed!


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 14, 2013)

coyote said:


> a rare find indeed!



Thanks. Took a bit of timing and a lot of luck. LOL


----------



## persco (Jun 14, 2013)

Congrats! There's been a few lately. I missed out on a couple by being just a few minutes too late. Oh, well! It meant I went and bought a Nautilus, though! LOL. Hopefully, Enrique will do another run of the Mako. One that's knurled like the Aeon and the Nautilus would make most happy. :naughty:


----------



## BenChiew (Jun 14, 2013)

I think there were at least 3 or 4 Mako that appeared in the last week. Luckily I score one. Happen to be there when it appeared. 

Enrique mentioned that when he wraps up the Aeon2 and subsequently the Nautilus2, he will take a break and have some other projects to complete before looking at Mako2. 

I must say I am very close to buying that too. But I need to settle a couple of big ones first.


----------



## moshow9 (Jun 16, 2013)

I was lucky to grab a Mako Flood last week and really like it so far. I do have a question, as stupid as it may seem, but it is in regards to battery use. Normally I use rechargeables in everything I can. For the Mako Flood this would be with an AAA eneloop. Runtime on low lasted somewhere over 24 hours. I have read that runtime with a primary cell (or maybe it is a lithium primary) can yield in the neighborhood of 80 hours. For me and my use this is much more over the eneloop and provides a bigger advantage. The part that throws me is the use of an alkaline battery. Does anybody regularly use alkalines in their Mako, and if so, has anybody ever experience a leak with one?


----------



## eala (Jun 16, 2013)

Recommend lithium primaries. Don't want alkaline cells to leak in your light. The light is super light weight with lithium primaries too. Still on my first one after a year. Use it all the time.

eala


----------



## eala (Aug 15, 2013)

The more I use my Mako flood (second run), the more I realize that would love the exact same light except with a tightly focused LED. The flood is awesome but I know I would get equally as much use out of the same light with a tight beam. Same drive levels, same body, same neutral tint. The original post mentions that the original run had a ringy beam. Would like to avoid this. I am essentially requesting the same thing that was originally created, except with a neutral LED and a non-ringy beam.

Anybody with me? Wondering if we can convince coyote to apply his influence again if there is interest.

eala


----------



## samuraishot (Aug 15, 2013)

I'm down. I miss my Mako


----------



## BenChiew (Aug 16, 2013)

samuraishot said:


> I'm down. I miss my Mako



Get another one.


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2013)

eala said:


> .... Wondering if we can convince coyote to apply his influence again if there is interest.




hahaha, influence? none at all. just a longtime vocal fan of the Mako. 

regarding a tighter beam: usually the desire for a tighter beam is to increase throw. seeing that the brightness level of all makos is so low, i can't see this as useful. my original Makos with their tighter beam were just ever so slightly brighter at the center, but not enough to help with seeing more distant objects. and for general use, like reading a menu, a tighter beam would appear less desirable to me. please explain eala, cause i don't see where a new run of Makos with a tight beam fits in...

i too sometimes need serious "throw", so i carry one of the current production 1xAAA that pump out 150 lumens on a standard battery. for this use, i've most recently been carrying a $13 UltraFire E05 Cree XP-G R5 150LM 1-Mode. runtime is usually around an hour so i don't consider it a survival tool like the Mako, but it fills my "ice-melter" need.

and when the UltraFire has long given up the ghost, the Mako still produces light for days to come.


----------



## eala (Aug 16, 2013)

Well, I had my Mako camping and used it to navigate to the bathroom at night. I found it just barely put out enough light to use for navigation. I was imagining that a tighter beam would be better for this specific task. For reading, I agree, that the flood is ideal. I am not looking to start fires with the Mako, but thought that the tighter beam (maybe tighter than yours) would fill a night navigation niche (ultra small, ultra long life).

Really, what it comes down to, is I am trying to rationalize the purchase of another Mako if they are made again. If Enrique makes the same light as the one I have already, it will be harder 

eala


----------



## sadboy (Aug 16, 2013)

This thread makes me lust after the Mako. (semi-kidding)


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2013)

eala said:


> ...Really, what it comes down to, is I am trying to rationalize the purchase of another Mako if they are made again...



the truth comes out!

ok, that i do understand because i'm in the same boat. how many more of the same type of Makos do i need? no more really.

but i don't suspect a tighter beam (of the same brightness) will increase the brightness enough to satisfy your requirements. i find that on a bright moon-lit country night, or in a city bedroom, the Mako is often over-powered by ambient light. on the other hand, here in the deep wilderness, the Mako is blindingly bright on a moonless night. its all relative.

and from reading Endeavour's comments regarding suggestions about changing the brightness/runtime/levels, i don't see that as viable either.

ok, off the top of my head - what if the next Mako used the same electronics but Endeavour could be talked into doing something new and inventive with the titanium body? 

for example: how about a knurled (read: checkered) body and head like the old Arc AAA? and maybe even a center lug like the old Arc, which carries so well on a ball-chain necklace... something like that would definitely cause me to wait around with my finger hovering over the Paypal button!


----------



## persco (Aug 16, 2013)

coyote said:


> ok, off the top of my head - what if the next Mako used the same electronics but Endeavour could be talked into doing something new and inventive with the titanium body?
> 
> for example: how about a knurled (read: checkered) body and head like the old Arc AAA? and maybe even a center lug like the old Arc, which carries so well on a ball-chain necklace... something like that would definitely cause me to wait around with my finger hovering over the Paypal button!



I actually already asked Enrique about this in the Nautilus MKII thread (or the Aeon MKII thread?). I suggested a knurled body Mako Flood. He replied that he is most likely going to retire his current designs and move on to something different. He stated it would also be another year or so before he could see himself getting to another project like this... I was crushed.


----------



## coyote (Aug 16, 2013)

persco said:


> I actually already asked Enrique about this in the Nautilus MKII thread (or the Aeon MKII thread?). I suggested a knurled body Mako Flood. He replied that he is most likely going to retire his current designs and move on to something different. He stated it would also be another year or so before he could see himself getting to another project like this... *I was crushed*.



as i am now. big bummer... i guess we can always hope.


----------



## eala (Aug 16, 2013)

Me too - crushed. Maybe I need a backup Mako now. Don't want to be without one...

eala


----------



## persco (Aug 16, 2013)

eala said:


> Me too - crushed. Maybe I need a backup Mako now. Don't want to be without one...
> 
> eala



Yeah, I wish I could find a Mako Flood. I bought a regular Mako that I might have modded by Flucero28 to a Nichia 5mm floody LED. It's a great little light, but I dislike the ringy lavender beam profile.


----------



## eala (Aug 16, 2013)

Oooo, that would be interesting. I thought the heads were potted which would make modding very difficult. Please report back if it is possible.

eala


----------



## persco (Aug 16, 2013)

eala said:


> Oooo, that would be interesting. I thought the heads were potted which would make modding very difficult. Please report back if it is possible.
> 
> eala



I asked Frank (Flucero28) about this and he says it's possible... So I'm sending mine in with my Mac's Tri EDC (going to have a firefly and lower low with a .5 sec latch added to the mode set up). Frank said he can swap the LED in my Mako for a Nichia 5mm flood neutral tint. :naughty:


----------



## Esko (Aug 19, 2013)

persco said:


> I actually already asked Enrique about this in the Nautilus MKII thread (or the Aeon MKII thread?). I suggested a knurled body Mako Flood. He replied that he is most likely going to retire his current designs and move on to something different. He stated it would also be another year or so before he could see himself getting to another project like this... I was crushed.



That is pretty much how I understood it, too.

I also saw the few Makos that were for sale in May-June. The most expensive/pristine one was for sale for some 2-3 weeks, so, there was plenty of time to buy it. Personally though, I thought that if I buy a light like this, I would also like to get everything I can of it. In other words, discussions about it being made, the wait, the anticipation, the progress, being able to follow it being made etc. I am not in a hurry. Of course, there was also a little wish that perhaps Enrique would re-consider the mode spacing.. I wish he could also see the usefulness of sublumen outputs. I know that if I bought a second hand Mako, I couldn't afford to buy another one later (all my purchased lights are keepers). So, I decided to wait for the possible next round. Of course, if it turns out that there will be no next round, I have to reconsider the situation. :shrug:


----------



## bmstrong (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm assuming since this thread hasn't been updated for months any talk of another small Mako run is done?


----------



## eala (Sep 28, 2013)

Well, only way it will happen is if we still talk about it...  Chicken and egg.


----------



## fisk-king (Sep 28, 2013)

I was finally able to use my mako flood (neut.) in the woods last week and it is unbelievable how much light can be used to navigate in total darkness . My only *mishap* was not being able to spot large spider webs crossing walking paths which I happen to collect on my face .


----------



## sadboy (Oct 3, 2013)

I sometimes mutter "mako" in my sleep. _(tosses and turns)_


----------



## coyote (Feb 20, 2014)

*MAKO NEWS!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hey kids, I just found out that there will soon be a few more Makos available, and wanted to share the news.

This will be a VERY limited run. They'll have different current settings than were used before. Best of all, they will be for sale shortly!!!

Here's the scope:

___________________________________________________

*Muyshondt's Ti Mako Flood in 6AL4V Titanium

These are a batch of custom Mako Flood lights made for Unique Titanium.

Sporting a fully regulated, efficient, 2-stage regulator circuit, and running off of the world’s most common battery size, the Mako is a small, AAA-based keychain light designed to serve as the ultimate backup light. 

The premise behind the creation of the Mako was to engineer a small, svelte, and long running utility torch that runs off of a common cell and function well in any situation.

It comes equipped with a rugged 5mm LED by Cree, producing a superior beam compared to other LEDs of the same type, with no glass or plastic lenses to break or scratch, and a 6AL4V titanium construction to stand the test of time and stand up to anything you could possibly throw at it.

Coupled with a two-stage, efficient regulator circuit that has been optimized with runtime in mind, It will run well, reliably, for a very long time off of its battery.

This batch of Makos for Unique Titanium comes in your choice of two finishes - bead blasted or polished, and your choice of current settings at 6mA/60mA or 6mA/30mA.

The original Makos were driven at 6mA/20mA.

Note that current settings above 30mA are overdriving the LED and will likely result in diminished output over time, so please keep this in mind when placing your order.

Features
*Progressive Twist Operation - Twist for low, twist more for high
*AAA Based 1.5v (No 3.7v rechargeable!)
*13mm Diameter by 68mm Long
*White, Wide-beam Flood LED
*Machined from 6AL4V Titanium
*24K Gold Plated Contacts
*Dual Stage, Fully Regulated DC/DC Converter
*Water Resistant
*Equipped with a split ring and capable of tail standing
*Tritium Locator Slot
*Made in the USA

Price: $199*
________________________________________________

To sum it up, here's what Endeavour told me in an email: _"....small batch of 22 lights was made with custom current settings as requested by UT that has larger spacing between low and high mode, as well as choices between moderate and high current settings to allow people to have whatever they’re comfortable with output wise, and remains the only multi-stage, fully analog light in its class...."_

Anyone interested (who's not?) in these unique 'lights can find the seller here (along with their waiting list): 

UniqueTitanium.com for Ti-Mako-Flood-Custom-Run

Why am I getting sweaty? 

Let the waiting begin...

Stay bright fellow CPF'ers!

-coyote


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 20, 2014)

Regarding output diminishing over time on the 6mA/60mA version due to be overdriven, does that mean the emitter can  (die) as a result? Or is it diminish over time meaning the led will dim as the battery runs low?


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 21, 2014)

Narrow or wide beam? Tint?

Bill


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up! Waiting list subscription filed. 

It says white wide beam flood so thats pretty clear. As for "diminished output over time" I would guess it basically means shorter runtime. It is regulated so output shouldn't deteriorate, no?


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 21, 2014)

Double post


----------



## eala (Feb 21, 2014)

No. Diminished output over time does not mean shorter runtime.

Diminished output means that as the LED is overdriven at 60 mA, over time, the output will degrade since the LED is taking more current than designed. Could be heat related or just the inability of the LED to process that amount of current. Now, the big question is how much real world effect this will have. Does it mean that instead of getting 100 years out of the LED, you only get 25 years to get to 50% output? If that is the case, then it is no big deal. If it means you only get 1 year, then it may be a big deal. Hoping somebody who understands the actual impact to the LED could chime in.

I got sweaty too coyote.

So, how does this work? Do they email everybody who expressed interest in the light when they have them and then it is a free-for-all race to the checkout line?

eala


----------



## eala (Feb 21, 2014)

Database doing weird things again. Double post.


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 21, 2014)

Hmmmm, reduced led-life you say. Maybe best to shoot for the lower mA version.

I wonder if there will be a Nichia 219 version at some point.


----------



## GarageBoy (Feb 21, 2014)

I might be greedy enough to get myself another, as an owner of an original flood Mako, perhaps with the hotter LED option
Keep in mind, the original Arc AAAs were "reduced LED life" too


----------



## Esko (Feb 21, 2014)

Well, this certainly was a surprise. I guess that the very limited quantity and the custom options add up to the price ($199 versus $150 in 2012 and $115 in 2008). I am sure that those people that asked for higher high are very pleased (a bit surprising to see the led life compromising 60mA from Enrique, too). Personally, I was more interested in getting a lower low... The original high was fine for me.

Of course, this part won't happen, either:



Esko said:


> Personally though, I thought that if I buy a light like this, I would also like to get everything I can of it. In other words, discussions about it being made, the wait, the anticipation, the progress, being able to follow it being made etc. I am not in a hurry.



Anyways, good to see Mako back.



JKolmo said:


> I wonder if there will be a Nichia 219 version at some point.



No. It is impossible to put a power led to Mako.


----------



## calipsoii (Feb 21, 2014)

Esko said:


> No. It is impossible to put a power led to Mako.



Nothing is impossible.

Interesting to see Enrique do another run of these after saying he wouldn't. I wonder if having Unique Titanium handling the logistics of the sales/warranty changed his mind?

I'm one of those who wanted a higher high. I carried my Mako for 3 days until one evening when I was unable to check the oil level in my car because the high was too dim. I ended up using a Fenix E01 from my glovebox instead.

I wonder if Enrique would be willing to consider a warmer tint (~3000k) in exchange for driving the LED within spec. Nichia makes a nice little 70ma warm-white 5mm that's thermally reinforced but it's a warmer tint than Cree's neutral offering. Not sure if the heads are all sealed up already or if he still has time to offer a choice of LED's (to go along with choice of current).


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 21, 2014)

They are in stock now.


----------



## Esko (Feb 21, 2014)

calipsoii said:


> Nothing is impossible.
> 
> Interesting to see Enrique do another run of these after saying he wouldn't. I wonder if having Unique Titanium handling the logistics of the sales/warranty changed his mind?



Ok, not impossible. Let's say that it would be comparable to fixing a FourSevens XM18 in front of a family sedan. Not entirely impossible, but they were not design to be used together...

Enrique said that there would be no new batches of Aeon (I think) but I don't recall him saying that about Mako. I believe he only said that there were no plans on doing more and it wouldn't happen in foreseeable future anyway. This was a very small and highly customized batch. I was really surprised that he offered the 60mA option. It has been asked multiple times and he has made it clear that it would be against the philosophy of his work (reliability and longevity).

Anyway, I am rather sure that if (for example) Illumination Supply ordered some 100-200 flashlights and the price was right, there would be no reason for him to turn the offer down. Personally, I don't see any reason why organizations like NASA or US Army (or big companies in the States) couldn't order them for special purposes and for special people. His lights could be compared to high quality pens, lighters and similar executive items.


----------



## moshow9 (Feb 21, 2014)

calipsoii said:


> Interesting to see Enrique do another run of these after saying he wouldn't. I wonder if having Unique Titanium handling the logistics of the sales/warranty changed his mind?


I believe Enrique mentioned (maybe in the Aeon MK II thread) that there was a possibility of a new Mako run, but he had some other projects that he was working on before he could move on to the Mako.

I can only live vicariously through other members on this one though so I can't wait to read some reviews on these higher output versions.


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 21, 2014)

You guys are hard on my wallet. 

Being a long time ARC AAA fan, I couldn't resist this one. 

Any idea what the lumen output figures are for the 6mA/60mA version?


----------



## eala (Feb 21, 2014)

Ordered and shipped a 6/60.


eala


----------



## gunga (Feb 21, 2014)

Great update. Too rich for my blood but the level separation is much better! What are the levels like with 6/30? 6/60?


----------



## eala (Feb 21, 2014)

It is an investment in exclusivity Gunga. 

Borrow from your RRSP. 


eala


----------



## gunga (Feb 21, 2014)

Nah...

I'll just buy yours when you get bored of it.


----------



## DucS2R (Feb 21, 2014)

I can't believe my luck. I bought an Aeon years ago and use it daily as my keychain light. I actually led 200 students out of a below ground lecture hall during a power failure. I got a lot of laughs and was called a Boy Scout, but it was much appreciated by students trying to use their cellphone lights(I was the professor). So I followed this thread for years and gave up. Happened upon it a few minutes ago, and I couldn't believe it, figured I was too late but got one, a bead blasted 6/60. Again, thanks for the heads up! T.


----------



## eala (Feb 21, 2014)

Does anybody have a link to the datasheet for the LED that Enrique uses in this?

Gunga, I will be happy to sell, but you won't like the markup 

eala


----------



## eala (Feb 21, 2014)

Found it (at least I think this is it):
http://www.cree.com/~/media/Files/C...HB/Data Sheets/C513A WSN WSS MSN MSS 1042.pdf


----------



## jorn (Feb 22, 2014)

I missed out on the last run... No time to wait, just grabbed a 6/30 polished  50$ shipping hurts...


----------



## JKolmo (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, I already received a shipping notice for my bead blasted 6/60! The waiting and tracking game may start. It sure is like a drug.


----------



## coyote (Feb 22, 2014)

dss_777 said:


> .....Any idea what the lumen output figures are for the 6mA/60mA version?



In my past discusssions with the maker, here's what it seems: We can only guess on lumens (a big guess, since translating from millicandela to lumens and adjusting for non-linear brightness increases for current is not really all that well defined), but for a WAG (wildass-guess), you’d be looking at about 8 lumens or so at 60mA, 5 lumens or so at 30mA.


.


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow. I thought the lumens would be higher than that. For example, I think the ARC AAA Premium states 10.5 lumens using a 5MM Nichia LED. I am not sure what it is driven at though.


----------



## eala (Feb 22, 2014)

coyote said:


> In my past discusssions with the maker, here's what it seems: We can only guess on lumens (a big guess, since translating from millicandela to lumens and adjusting for non-linear brightness increases for current is not really all that well defined), but for a WAG (wildass-guess), you’d be looking at about 8 lumens or so at 60mA, 5 lumens or so at 30mA.



I can feel my retina's burning. 

Coyote, since you seem to have a direct line (to gawd), any indication on the expected lifespan reduction at 60 mA? Looking at the spec sheet, the normal max is 30 mA, but the peak max is 100 mA. Now one would expect LEDs to diminish over time regardless of drive current, but there must be some way to assign a practical lifespan reduction value or comparison between 30 and 60 mA.

Regardless, I went for the 60 mA version since I mostly use the 6 mA and only occasionally bump it up. I really wanted the wider spread. 20 mA is virtually the same as 6 mA.

eala


----------



## coyote (Feb 22, 2014)

eala,

good questions and good analysis. wish i could give you solid answers. 

no, blindingly bright they are not (and we all have many other lights for that).

best i can tell you is that "gawd" kind'a indicated that given the law of diminishing returns on overdriving (which is particularly prevalent on 5mm LEDs), and that the difference between 30 and 60mA is less than what might be expected (but still evident), he personally prefers 30. 

and no, lifespans were never discussed.

me, i agree with you that the vast majority of time mine will be used on LOW, saving HI for rare times when needed, thus i don't fear a slight bit of overdriving. 

all in all, its six of one vs half dozen of another.

-coyote


----------



## coyote (Feb 22, 2014)

seems the bead-blasted 6mA/30mA have already sold out. 

get'em while they're hot!

*Ti-Mako-Flood-Custom-Run-at-Unique-Titanium*


----------



## eala (Feb 22, 2014)

coyote said:


> eala,
> 
> good questions and good analysis.
> 
> -coyote



Good answer.


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 22, 2014)

First: Good to see the Mako offered again. Hopefully, these will sell out instantly and will continue to be offered on a limited basis. One of my favorite lights of all time. 

Second: Are we sure this is the same Enrique? I cannot believe that he not only offered the choice of BB finish but he has an overdriven LED??

The world has gone mad!


----------



## coyote (Feb 23, 2014)

bmstrong said:


> First: Good to see the Mako offered again. Hopefully, these will sell out instantly and will continue to be offered on a limited basis. One of my favorite lights of all time.
> 
> Second: Are we sure this is the same Enrique? I cannot believe that he not only offered the choice of BB finish but he has an overdriven LED??
> 
> The world has gone mad!



i wondered the same thing, so had "enrique" fax me a copy of his driver's license. yep, its him.

re: finishes - as a way of acknowledging my enthusiasm and support by originally starting this thread (unasked), when the last run was completed and i purchased my mako, enrique was kind enough to offer me one with a unique polished finish. its lovely! i guess he decided it was pretty enough to offer it again in this new run. you guys will love 'em.


----------



## bmstrong (Feb 23, 2014)

Very nice! I'd also love to see a sandblasted finish on a Mako.


----------



## coyote (Feb 23, 2014)

i haven't seen the newest ones yet, nor did i see the blasted Flood versions, but i suspect they'll be like the original series or the 5 rare Floods (one of which i photographed next to an original, in post #1 of this thread).


----------



## nbp (Feb 23, 2014)

I believe the batch of Floods had what Enrique described as a bead blasted then lightly polished finish. I love it and it has held up amazingly well to abuse from other Ti tools and coins.


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 23, 2014)

Thanks for the info- I'm actually excited to see what this little light will do. My ARC-AAA has been a long time favorite, but it's getting a little long in the tooth.

Plus, it's nice to have that feeling of positive anticipation again... it's been awhile since I've felt that way about a light. :thumbsup:


----------



## Endeavour (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey Guys,

Just wanted to chime in with a few answers to some of the questions posed here.

These Mako Floods were made with custom current settings for Unique Titanium. They have higher current settings than what I would normally offer, as has been noted here by others, with some surprise.

My standards for design are such that I want my lights to last for a very long time. This generally precludes anything that might diminish the product over time in any way, including overdriving. 

Most people do not understand the technical details that go into selecting LEDs, drivers, components, etc., nor should they have to; it’s an engineer’s job to create something worthwhile from the technical that others can gain benefit from. There’s an element of trust that goes into this transaction that ought to be inviolate – in much the same way that you trust your mechanic to fill up your car with good oil, or a chef to use quality ingredients.

Unfortunately, the more technical things become, the easier it is to obscure and obfuscate, or, less maliciously, to simply not have a full understanding of what you’re doing and misrepresent things accordingly. I have seen products offered with high current settings, terrible heatsinking, form trumping function instead of following it, and other such things being offered as the pinnacle of lighting technology which have been fundamentally dishonest, either through omission of the caveats associated with such design choices, or directly by willful misrepresentation of what was being offered. :shrug:

That having been said, I recognize that there are times when a user can benefit from settings for a given set of electronics or LED that fall outside of what I would consider appropriate for a general release and general use product. Provided that the user is given the caveats associated therein and understands them, then it is their choice to make an informed purchase as to what suits their needs.

In particular, the 60mA lights are not something I would offer as a standard product. When “diminished output over time” is mentioned, it means that over time the LED will wear and not produce as much light as it did when it was brand new. I cannot quantify the effects of long term overdriving as I do not know, and it will depend massively on how the light is used – since the Mako has two stages, if the light is used frequently in low mode, with high as a burst, you probably won’t see much, if any, long term effects. If you use it exclusively in high mode, then you will get diminished output over time, when compared to a brand new light.

Driven at 30mA I do not expect any negative long-term performance issues, but then, the output is lower.

The choice is yours to make with informed consent! 

The other thing I’d like to make note of since a couple of people mentioned it: I don’t think I have said that I “would never” do something related to flashlights. I do not like precluding myself from any future course of action; when I say, “I have no plans”, that statement shouldn’t be interpreted as anything further than just that. 

One last thing – this batch of Makos was released through Unique Titanium this way to allow for some modicum of “instant satisfaction” and minimize the wait time from when a light was announced to when it was available. My last project took far longer than I originally anticipated or would have liked, and I caught some flak over it, understandably so. There is something nice to being able to start off with a project and post updates as it comes into being, but I don’t have the time to manage a thread as such at present, and I also didn’t want to run any risk of a delayed release. Call it atonement for the time the Aeon Mk. II took. If I release another light in the future I will work to make sure my schedule is clear enough to undertake a full exposition of the design and development process, and also create a better experience for ordering and shipping than what has been the norm to date.

In the meantime, Russ is your guy. I hope that those of you who decided to get a Mako enjoy it! I do not visit the forums often anymore, but if you have any questions you can always e-mail me directly at [email protected].

Enrique


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 24, 2014)

Thanks, Enrique. Very helpful to hear all that!

Another question: comparing the bead-blased vs the polished finish, should I expect any difference between the two in beam shape or output? The pics show them having the different finish on internal surface of the "reflector" surrounding the LED, and wondered if that would show. 

I was assuming the polished surface would yield a slightly brighter light compared to the more matte finish of the bead blasted surface, but realized that it may in fact make no difference whatsoever.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Feb 24, 2014)

I just received my polished Mako today. The fit and finish is perfect and the beam is fantastic for a 5mm. The tint is a creamy white that reminds me of Lenslight flashlights. The levels are good for the 6/30 mah version. I'll have to do some runtime testes this weekend.

Now I just need a two level Nautilus in aluminum. Hey, I can wish.....


----------



## DucS2R (Feb 24, 2014)

Just got my bead blast 6/60. The low is lower than the Sapphire 25 GS and the high is higher and that fills a great gap for me. I love the sapphire but the low always seemed too high at night. So I am happy with the Mako. Just a few quick bad pics with its brethren.


----------



## gunga (Feb 24, 2014)

Can you guys comment or estimate the levels for the 6/30 and 6/60. I wasn't going to get one of these but am feeling suddenly weak... I like the Mako, just not the levels before... Ugh... Wasn't gonna spend it...


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Feb 24, 2014)

The Arc AAA was always overdriven, to at least 60mA' to the LED. My two Arc AAA's are still going strong.

Bill


----------



## jorn (Feb 24, 2014)

My old arc is way weaker than a warm tinted L0. Easy to see the "diminished effect.

I tought the tint was kind of warm on the mako flood since the last run was.. hope it is in the neutral range atleast.... im going to be kind of dissapointed if i just spendt ~250$ on a cool white...


----------



## mcorp (Feb 25, 2014)

Anyone has a 3/30 mako to compare with a sapphire gs? Wondering if the mako on 30ma is brighter than the sapphire gs on 25ma. If it is I'm going to go get my card and buy one now 

Edit: Purchased the 3/60 polished one because the 3/30 polished one is sold out too!!


----------



## mcorp (Feb 25, 2014)

Gadgetman7 said:


> I just received my polished Mako today. The fit and finish is perfect and the beam is fantastic for a 5mm. The tint is a creamy white that reminds me of Lenslight flashlights. The levels are good for the 6/30 mah version. I'll have to do some runtime testes this weekend.
> 
> Now I just need a two level Nautilus in aluminum. Hey, I can wish.....



Awesome! Eagerly awaiting your runtime results! 




Now......who's willing to do a 60mA runtime test?:naughty:


----------



## RI Chevy (Feb 25, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> The Arc AAA was always overdriven, to at least 60mA' to the LED. My two Arc AAA's are still going strong.
> 
> Bill



My ARC AAA LE is still going strong as well! :thumbsup:



jorn said:


> My old arc is way weaker than a warm tinted L0. Easy to see the "diminished effect.



depends on whether or not you have the regular ARC AAA or the ARC AAA Premium. 

Sounds like you have the regular ARC AAA. The premium is much brighter.


----------



## dss_777 (Feb 25, 2014)

I have an ARC premium and just receieved the 6/60. Comparing the two, I see two main differences: tint and beam pattern. The Mako is quite warm in color vs. the blue of the ARC. The "creamy" description above is near perfect to describe the color. ARC is angry and blue in teh middle, surrounded by cool white spill.

The beam pattern of the Mako is a nicely formed even circle of light, vs. the blue hotspot of the ARC surrounded by an irregular and variable spill of light. The ARC throws farther than the flood of the Mako.

TBH, I'm not sure I can discern any sigifnicant difference in overall brightness. Partly this has to be due to the tint and beam shape differences, it's hard to really compare them since they're so different in these ways.

Hope this helps. I can't do beamshots, sorry!


----------



## Esko (Feb 26, 2014)

jorn said:


> 50$ shipping hurts...



I asked my Mrs for the permission to buy this light last Spring already (not that I had to, I just felt it was appropriate - it would be my most expensive flashlight yet the dimmest, too). However, I couldn't justify spending $250 + probably some $60 (taxes) on it (+some $$ for a trit). Especially not now, since there may be some more important expenses ahead. We'll see if there will be new regular runs of Mako in the future. Perhaps I buy one second hand, or, perhaps it is just that I will never have this particular light. Even though it was on my very short "wanted" list for quite a long time.

Anyway, I guess I lost my right to make requests or comments on Mako now. Thanks Enrique for your comments, too. Looking forward to seeing your future flashlight releases, especially in AAA format. Keep up the good work!


----------



## gunga (Feb 26, 2014)

Yep, I couldn't raise the funds in the right time. Missed my chance too.


----------



## gunga (Feb 26, 2014)

My mistake. There were a few left. Polished 6/60. That blasted/polish look is sweet. Can't believe I pulled the trigger on this...


----------



## mcorp (Feb 26, 2014)

Haha me too. Was still contemplating to purchase the 3/30 polished version. But when I saw it sold out too...I lost control and just purchased the 3/60 polished version...


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Feb 26, 2014)

I purchased and received, tonight, the 6/60mA polished one. I've had a chance to play with a few of the older ones and always felt the difference between the two levels was too small and the light was just never practical for me. The 60mA high provides a decent amount more light to make the Hi level much more useful. The tint is also much warmer than the older ones I've used - a huge plus for me. The beam is really nice - I don't know if the polished head helps to act as a bit of a reflector, but it would appear that it does just a bit.

Overall I am very pleased so far. My only complaint (if it could really be considered that) is that there seems to be a full 360 degree turn between Lo and Hi on mine - I'd prefer closer to half a turn.


----------



## gunga (Feb 27, 2014)

Awesome. Any idea on actual lumen levels?


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Feb 27, 2014)

Just out of curiosity, do these Ti lights have any sort of coating applied to the titanium in order to make them more scratch-resistant? This is something that's done with upper-end Ti watches so I was wondering if that was also the case here.


----------



## eala (Feb 27, 2014)

They do not have coatings. The blasted Ti is very robust in my experience.

eala


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Feb 27, 2014)

IMO Ti looks better the more it gets EDCed.


----------



## nbp (Feb 27, 2014)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> IMO Ti looks better the more it gets EDCed.




+ 1 to PocketWashed finishes!! :rock:


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 1, 2014)

Well, there should be another Bead Blasted 6/60 available at UniqueTitanium. I returned mine, just couldn't make use of the floody beam. Build quality, beam tint and shape were amazing, but it didn't throw far enough for my purposes. I'm stuck with the ARC AAA until Enrique decides to make a more throw-oriented version of the Mako. 

I wanted to add that Dena at UniqueTitanium was amazing! Great service, and very professional in her dealings with me. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 1, 2014)

How is the Mako holding up for you guys? Mine is starting to flicker very badly. Changed out the batteries and cleaned up the thread but yet it is still flickering. Worst still, it seems to have lost it's low output.


----------



## ragweed (Mar 1, 2014)

If it has a spring at the bottom of the tube pull it out with a paperclip. Clean the spring & the tube with deoxit. Had the same problem with an E01. The driver might be going south also. This is why I don't like multi - mode lights. Too much to go wrong.


----------



## gunga (Mar 2, 2014)

A new $200 custom survival light and the drivers going?!!!?


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 2, 2014)

ragweed said:


> If it has a spring at the bottom of the tube pull it out with a paperclip. Clean the spring & the tube with deoxit. Had the same problem with an E01. The driver might be going south also. This is why I don't like multi - mode lights. Too much to go wrong.


I don't seem to see a spring at the bottom of the tube. There is one on the head's positive contact though. I will try pull it out a little but I don't think that is the right way about it. Logic tells me if it is easy to pull out, it is easy to be compressed again when the head is tightened again.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 2, 2014)

That comment about not liking multi-mode lights because so much can go wrong has me ROFL. I mean seriously!?! Dude - you are in the wrong thread if you are here to bash this light.



pjandyho said:


> I don't seem to see a spring at the bottom of the tube. There is one on the head's positive contact though. I will try pull it out a little but I don't think that is the right way about it. Logic tells me if it is easy to pull out, it is easy to be compressed again when the head is tightened again.



I would be very careful pulling out the spring as you could easily break it, deform it, or pull it off. Can you check something for me - what type of battery are you using? I have some flashing too right when I turn it on but just a touch tighter and it is gone. Check to see what the size of the battery button top is, maybe it is too big or too small and causing issues.

Considering the light is brand new I would return it for repair than try a homebrew fix.


----------



## ragweed (Mar 2, 2014)

I was not bashing the light DUDE ! I was simply trying to help the guy! Troll on BROTHER!!!


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 2, 2014)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> I would be very careful pulling out the spring as you could easily break it, deform it, or pull it off. Can you check something for me - what type of battery are you using? I have some flashing too right when I turn it on but just a touch tighter and it is gone. Check to see what the size of the battery button top is, maybe it is too big or too small and causing issues.
> 
> Considering the light is brand new I would return it for repair than try a homebrew fix.


I am using Energizer Lithium AAA in there. No this is not a new light. I bought this early last year but only about a few months ago did it went on EDC duty on my keychain. The very same Lithium battery has been in the Mako since day one when I got the light last year. I thought the battery was weak when it started flickering so I changed it out with a new one and it too flickers.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Mar 2, 2014)

Does it flash regardless of how tight you turn it?


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 2, 2014)

Gadgetman7 said:


> Does it flash regardless of how tight you turn it?


Yes it does.


----------



## gunga (Mar 2, 2014)

These are supposed to be super reliable. Hopefully just a little glitch.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 2, 2014)

gunga said:


> These are supposed to be super reliable. Hopefully just a little glitch.


I don't think you need to worry much. I very much believed mine is just the one in a million lemon.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 3, 2014)

Update to my Mako...

I don't know what happened exactly. Was trying it out a few more times to see how bad the flicker is getting. As it got worst, I got frustrated and threw the Mako on my wooden desk. Guess what? Not only did the flicker disappeared, the low output came back!

I am not sure of what to do now. Is the Mako going to function flawlessly now? Or is it only temporal recovery? I have already written to Enrique but I doubt I will get a response from him anytime soon.

This seems to remind me of an elderly friend in his 70s... He took a fall and bumped his head and all of a sudden his vision is 100% cured! He now no longer use a reading glass. Hard to believe but I have witnessed it with my own eyes.


----------



## leon2245 (Mar 3, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Update to my Mako...
> 
> I don't know what happened exactly. Was trying it out a few more times to see how bad the flicker is getting. As it got worst, I got frustrated and threw the Mako on my wooden desk. Guess what? Not only did the flicker disappeared, the low output came back!
> 
> ...



Nice! Yes, flashlights, blindness, and it can work on amnesia too, provided the amnesia was caused by a bump to the head in the first place.


----------



## gunga (Mar 3, 2014)

Just a theory. Low mode is provided mechanically with a spring. Perhaps your spring was stuck "down" in the high position. The impact may have dislodged it. Just a theory.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 3, 2014)

leon2245 said:


> Nice! Yes, flashlights, blindness, and it can work on amnesia too, provided the amnesia was caused by a bump to the head in the first place.


Yah right... Lol!


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 3, 2014)

gunga said:


> Just a theory. Low mode is provided mechanically with a spring. Perhaps your spring was stuck "down" in the high position. The impact may have dislodged it. Just a theory.


But it doesn't explain why the light flickers. Initially the low was much lower than the intended low and flickers between the low low and high. Then after a few times of turning off and on, I lost low output completely. On high, it just flickers on an output that is somewhere in between low and high, and high. Weird behavior there. I hope the issue has been rectified.


----------



## jabe1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Is this a potted light? I can't find any reference to that. If not, try to tighten the pill into the head. It sounds like it isn't getting a good negative to the light engine.


----------



## gunga (Mar 7, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's potted. Can anyone with a 6/30 comment on the levels.? I just got my 6/60 and the level separation is very good. The polished finish is actually very nice too, a blasted and polished finish (not mirror polish) is quite practical. It also fits a 6mm Trit. Nice!


----------



## jorn (Mar 8, 2014)

I think your mako got contact issues between the driver and the head.
My arc flickered, and output was not a steady high when i got it. Teporary fix was to drop it on the floor. A little solder between the driver and the tube fixed it. And a 2 sekond qtc mod made it a more controlled ramping oputput, but with the known "qtc flicker" 

Got my 6/30mA mako yesterday. "Way" brighter than my ramping arc and warm e01. (Both have sanded leds for flood beam). Tint on the mako is a nice neutral. Fits right between the cool arc and the warm e01  Customs hit me hard on this one.. shipping + customs ended at 116$.. 
Got the same treatment as all my other small lights. First drop tested. Then put under the shower and hosed from all directions. Then dropped in a bucket of water several times. The mako took it like a champ and held the water out.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 8, 2014)

Got my 6/60 too and it flickered once during one of my tests when I switched it on. Randomly occurred..tried to see if it woyld flicker again but it didn't. 

Jorn, when you did the test, especially the shower and dunk test, did you do it with the mako off or on (low or high)?


----------



## jorn (Mar 8, 2014)

I change modes so any mode. If a light keeps tight under my water tests, it just means the tube is nice and round (not oval at all), and the o-ring is sealing like it should. It wont matter how far out the head is scewed as long as the o-ring is inside the tube and the o-ring is well taken care of.

It's a storm outside.. keeping me indoors.. so I charged up some aaa's and took some pictures. Made a horrible looking gif.. Showing some different flood aaa lighs. It lacks quality, but atleast shows the different between the modes.











Pointing left from the top: Warm tinted fenix E01. Mako 6/30. Arc aaa.
Pointing right from the top: Univex aaa with flood tir (xp-g), lenselight micro (xp-g2), and tain p0 (nichia 219). All neutral tinted.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 8, 2014)

Ahh okay thanks man!  

Nice gif too...that tain p0 beam really looks good!


----------



## jorn (Mar 8, 2014)

The p0 and lenselight got a perfect smooth beam. But the p0 is not that hefty build as the mako, or lenselight. The lenselight is one huge lump of potted floodbeam.
Had to test the mako on a animal. She seems to like it


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 8, 2014)

So far my Mako has held up quite consistently since the last time it recovered from the flickering issue. Still keeping my fingers crossed that all would be well because as usual, no email reply from Enrique.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 8, 2014)

Mine too..did more tests today and all is fine! 

No email from Enrique? On holiday perhaps?


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 8, 2014)

Maybe... Guess I will wait and see what he say. If he replies.


----------



## gunga (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm really curious about the level separation on the 6/30 model. It's a great separation on 6/60. Very usable. The stock 6/20 was pretty poor separation. 

Note that the low is quite a bit higher than expected. I have a nichia 219 driven at 5mA, and this led is much brighter (driven at 6mA).


----------



## Endeavour (Mar 9, 2014)

pjandyho: You bought a light used, didn’t use it for nearly a year, then started complaining on a public forum about it, before contacting me, during a time that I have consistently stated that I am not active on these forums and very busy.



pjandyho said:


> *I got frustrated and threw the Mako on my wooden desk.*



There was very likely nothing wrong with your light, except some detritus on one of the contact surfaces. You threw it against something (which I will note for others reading that doing this is a bad idea), which likely dislodged whatever was blocking the contact. Electronics do not fix themselves when thrown, and the ground staking on these lights is done in such a manner that that would be highly unlikely to be a problem.

Regardless, your light seems to be working, and I wish you the best of luck with it.

Gunga: The original light's stated purpose was runtime and longevity. The difference in runtime between 6 and 20mA was pretty substantial, and the reasons behind the current selection were pretty well established in the old thread. That said, if a future batch of Makos were done it would probably be at 6/30mA settings, which is moderately driven and provides more pronounced visual difference between modes.

Enrique


----------



## gunga (Mar 9, 2014)

I understand Enrique. I just don't find the difference between 6 and 20 to be substantial enough. I would likely have purchased a 6/30 but none were available so I chose 6/60.


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 9, 2014)

Endeavour said:


> pjandyho: You bought a light used, didn’t use it for nearly a year, then started complaining on a public forum about it, before contacting me, during a time that I have consistently stated that I am not active on these forums and very busy.


Excuse me? Which part of my post did I mentioned that I bought the light used? I don't think I mentioned that in my email to you. I bought the light directly from you. Get that right before you throw your accusations around please. A business is a business. You stand by your products. By the way, I sent you an email before posting here.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 9, 2014)

pjandyho said:


> Excuse me? Which part of my post did I mentioned that I bought the light used? I don't think I mentioned that in my email to you. I bought the light directly from you. Get that right before you throw your accusations around please. A business is a business. You stand by your products. By the way, I sent you an email before posting here.


. 

In post 460 you mentioned it was not new. . 

Bill


----------



## shudaizi (Mar 9, 2014)

"This light is not new." Has (at least) two possible meanings:

a) This light was purchased used.

b) This light was not purchased recently. 

A year after buying most consumer items, I would no longer consider or call them "new", even if I didn't buy them used. 

Oh the joys of linguistic ambiguity!  






Bullzeyebill said:


> .
> 
> In post 460 you mentioned it was not new. .
> 
> Bill


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Mar 9, 2014)

shudaizi said:


> Oh the joys of linguistic ambiguity!



Yeah, it's a PIA.

Bill


----------



## gunga (Mar 9, 2014)

Btw, on a side note, no one has had any issues with their Mako have they? I ask since I just dropped $200 on one...


----------



## DucS2R (Mar 9, 2014)

Not mine, I have a new 6/60 and it works great. Use it everyday.


----------



## mcorp (Mar 9, 2014)

Same here. 6/60 working fine


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 9, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> .
> 
> In post 460 you mentioned it was not new. .
> 
> Bill





shudaizi said:


> "This light is not new." Has (at least) two possible meanings:
> 
> a) This light was purchased used.
> 
> ...


The reason why I said not new is because I don't want people here who have just ordered the 6/60 version to start panicking that the newer version would have problems.

Since the light was purchased last year, is it not apt to call it "not new"? Did I use the word "used" as Enrique has put across?

That is what irks me. I have been pretty fair when dealing with people. If I bought it used from someone, I won't expect Enrique to do anything and I would in fact offer to pay for him to do something. The way Enrique puts it across painted me as some punk with no integrity, and that OFFENDS me.

Enrique, telling customers you are busy is a lame excuse. With mobile technology and high speed internet, surely you can't be that busy everyday to spare a few minutes to answer some emails? If that truly is the case, you've got poor time management issues, and that is not the customer's fault.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Mar 10, 2014)

I have one of the new ones in a 6/30 configuration. The difference is definitely noticeable and particularly at night. The light works great and has been used constantly since I received it. But I'm curious, does anyone know the output in lumens for the two levels?


----------



## Kestrel (Mar 10, 2014)

It would be better if some of the above customer-service-related correspondence was handled outside of this discussion thread.
(Please keep in mind that this subforum isn't *Custom-B/S/T* or the *Marketplace*.)
Thanks,


----------



## pjandyho (Mar 11, 2014)

Kestrel said:


> It would be better if some of the above customer-service-related correspondence was handled outside of this discussion thread.
> (Please keep in mind that this subforum isn't *Custom-B/S/T* or the *Marketplace*.)
> Thanks,


Yes. I apologize for taking this thread off topic.


----------



## GarageBoy (Mar 14, 2014)

dss_777 said:


> Well, there should be another Bead Blasted 6/60 available at UniqueTitanium. I returned mine, just couldn't make use of the floody beam. Build quality, beam tint and shape were amazing, but it didn't throw far enough for my purposes. I'm stuck with the ARC AAA until Enrique decides to make a more throw-oriented version of the Mako.
> 
> I wanted to add that Dena at UniqueTitanium was amazing! Great service, and very professional in her dealings with me.
> 
> :thumbsup:



Probably a buncha people with non flood Makos who would have traded with you
I had a flood and a non flood when they first came out years ago
Kept the flood, but I used it solely as a poke around in dark room light


----------



## dss_777 (Mar 14, 2014)

GarageBoy said:


> Probably a buncha people with non flood Makos who would have traded with you
> I had a flood and a non flood when they first came out years ago
> Kept the flood, but I used it solely as a poke around in dark room light



Hmmm, didn't know that. Are there non-flood Makos floating around the market out there? 

TBH, I wasn't 100% thrilled about how loose the head had to be to turn it off. Since I'd be carrying the thing on my keys in my pocket 24/7, I worried about the head coming off, or turning on inadvertently. While this was something I could have learned to adjust to, the floody beam was a definite deal-breaker. I find that I often want to see things further away than the light could, and just couldn't justify it.

It made more sense to return it, in the end. Dena at Unique Titanium was quite good about that.


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Mar 14, 2014)

As much as I like this light, it just isn't for me. I need a bit more throw and some more lumens. If it were going to be a keychain light it would be perfect - but I don't have that need. I'll be posting mine in the Marketplace later tonight at a good bargain.


----------



## jorn (Mar 24, 2014)

I was about to throw a pile of old electronics yesterday when i saw my old compact camera in the pile of stuff. Took a hammer and gently removed the lenses. 2 of them fits like a glove in the mako head. 
I got mine tuned for a lot more throw now. Still got a perfect beam with no funkyness, but with way more throw. Beamsize or "hotspot" is about the same as the dqg, moddo triple etc (most of those small tir optics). I liked it so mutch, i glued the asperic in there. looks good too


----------



## gunga (Mar 24, 2014)

Pics! Very interesting!


----------



## jorn (Mar 24, 2014)

I guess i can take some pictures. But have to find a decent free host site. I noticed old trusty imageshack have started charging...


----------



## gunga (Mar 24, 2014)

I use photobucket...


----------



## jorn (Mar 24, 2014)

Photobucket during sign up: "Congrats, youre human " 
-Well ty photobucket.. i'll try to make the most of it.. lol 






Mako from the front, the camera lense is almost invisible.





From the side.





"Mako Throw" low mode vs dqg ti low mode.




"Mako throw" high mode vs dqg ti lo mode.


----------



## eala (Mar 24, 2014)

Wild. Nice job Jorn.

What kind of camera was it?


----------



## jorn (Mar 24, 2014)

Canon powershot A490.
I used it on one fishing trip. The pics were awful from that camera..
Nice ar coated asperic glass lense inside 
With 2 lenses in a row, i can focus it perfeclty for full throw. Not so useful beam, or pretty looking, or impressive. so im sticking with the one lense and ~50% focus.


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 9, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I just wanted to post a brief heads up here that a Mako Mk. II with options for a 21 lumen high mode and a UV version is in the works. The light has also had its styling refined and been made slightly shorter. I'll be posting a thread in the custom BST about it the next couple of days once the new site is fully tested.

I have spent a large amount of time over the last few months completely rebuilding the website to allow for a better purchasing experience and far easier and more frequent communication than what was previously possible. Everything seems solid with it, but I could use a handful of testers to scour the site for bugs to make sure I haven't missed anything - please e-mail me at [email protected] if you're interested. Testers also will get access to the lower serial numbers on the next Mako should they choose to make a purchase.

Thanks folks!

Enrique

(Also, jorn - very nice work! :thumbsup: )


----------



## Esko (Jun 9, 2014)

Interesting news Enrique!  21 lumens sounds like you are going to use a power led in new Mako. Right? The newest 30mA versions also sold out faster than the 60 mA versions and a few of the overdriven ones have since hit the second hand market, so, overdriving the led was obviously not what people wanted, even though some people did request it.

Looking forward to the new Mako.

(P.S. Keep the low low.  )


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 10, 2014)

Esko said:


> Interesting news Enrique!  21 lumens sounds like you are going to use a power led in new Mako. Right?



Good question.

Bill


----------



## calipsoii (Jun 10, 2014)

Bullzeyebill said:


> Good question.
> 
> Bill



Nichia released a line-up of 5mm's using quad dies. They're rated to 70ma and 26lm.


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 10, 2014)

Esko: Higher power LEDs, yes, but not a power LED proper. This batch of lights has no overdrive, and the low mode should be similar to what it was before. I'm very happy with the new LEDs, both in terms of output level and color, and think it's a pretty worthy upgrade from the previous models. I've also been having some decent fun lighting things up in UV, you can find interesting things (scorpions, for one) at night with.


----------



## BriteLite2 (Jun 11, 2014)

Hmm

I am excited by the news but I am wondering if the higher output is veering off the tracks too far? What I mean is the original purpose of the Mako was a long running super reliable EDC light. even though there was 2 modes the high was still only about 4-5 lumens? Pushing the led harder like on the 6/60 version was something done reluctantly to accommodate the requests .

Maybe this version shouldn't have the Mako name but be something different since it seems this new version is fulfilling a different role? Brighter but shorter runtimes.


----------



## gunga (Jun 11, 2014)

I love it. Can't wait to get this one.


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 11, 2014)

The site tests have gone well, and I expect to be opening the website and posting a thread about the new light tomorrow. Thanks to the few of you who have helped me put the site through its paces! 

Britelite2: There's no reason for a nomenclature shift. The Mako Mk. II shares critical design features and heritage with the Mako Mk. I. It's still a long running utility torch, still has two brightness levels, is designed for longevity, has the same runtime on low, etc. If you want to maximize runtime and don't want higher output, the Regular Output version will still be available, but I suspect most people will gain greater utility from the HO version, which I've been very pleased with in general performance characteristics.

Thanks folks,

Enrique


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 11, 2014)

Could you provide a link to the new site please? TY


----------



## Esko (Jun 12, 2014)

Interesting news and interesting new leds. I am not sure how the leds could handle so much more current/power and hence heat though. From 30mA up to 70mA? Something can be achieved through better lumen efficiency but with current efficiencies of 30% or so, it is a minor increase. The led doesn't look like it has more heat transferring capacity than the older ones and the size is the same, too.

Anyway, it surely looks like a good update and with serial numbers and different models and all, it also looks like there will be a relatively big batch of new Makos. I was also thinking about signing up as a website test rat but it looks like there is no need any more. Looking forward to the announcement.


----------



## Endeavour (Jun 12, 2014)

I've posted a thread related to the Mako Mk. IIs here: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?386372-Mako-Mk-II-Run
The website is open here: http://www.muyshondt.net/ 
(The Mako page is located here specifically - http://store.muyshondt.net/product/mako-mk-ii/ )

Esko: There are a variety of ways to deal with stress on electronics. Heatsinking is one of them, but you can also work to ruggedize parts to be able to withstand higher power without phosphor degradation. I don't plan to state which LEDs I'm using in the HO model, but they have been designed specifically for higher output and I'm driving them substantially below spec.

I'll be keeping an eye on this thread during the duration of the project, but for anything related directly to the project it may be best to continue the discussion in that thread proper.


----------



## RI Chevy (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you very much sir. :thumbsup:


----------



## coyote (Aug 25, 2014)

*Mako MKII has arrived!*






Mako MKII Run

quick review of the Mako MKII HO (fifty HO, UV and 6/30 units in the run): 

EXACTLY what i had hoped for. as good as it gets. 5 out of 5 stars.

beam is very very smooth and neutral (warmer than my original 60-degree and cooler than my Flood).

i ordered the HO (high output) which puts out just the right amount of light for me on both low and high.

whole unit is slightly shorter than eariler models (sweet).

new rounded head spacing is nice to touch yet grippy enough, without the sharp edges of eariler models.

polished area behind the head gives it a nice visual contrast.

bead blast finish is flawless.

once low comes on, it takes 3/4 of a turn to get to high, so will never come on by accident (causing eye shock).

i have a new replacement *for the most important flashlight i've ever owned*!!!!!

thank you enrique!


----------



## mellowhead (Oct 10, 2014)

How waterproof is the MKII? Could it safely go for a swim, say like a sapphire?


----------



## coyote (Oct 17, 2014)

*Fall 2014 news*: 

a small run of a new version using a single AA battery is in the works. it will be called the *Spinner*

enrique describes it this way:

_"...I've also started work on and will be putting up for pre-order this week a new light called the Spinner. It's essentially a AA version of the Mako, with similar design and named after the Spinner Shark, in keeping with the shark-based naming of the Mako.

The benefits from a AA include longer runtimes, and the ability to drive the light a bit harder than using the AAA as a power plant. This means that with a lithium or eneloop cell in the light, you can toss it in a bag, along with a spare cell, and you'll have days and days of light. If you need more output, the high mode allows you a small brightness edge over the AAA while still providing decent runtime as well. As with the Mako, it will be made from 6AL4V titanium, feature two stages, and nice, white, high output 5mm LEDs. This will be a fairly limited run based on the number of pre-orders placed, with few extra pieces being made. Cost will be $225."_
___

(note: i also just posted the above info in the first post on this thread, plus i've gotten on the waiting list for one. it will be great to have a Mako that runs on the "most prolific battery on earth" in my survival kit)


----------



## coyote (Oct 17, 2014)

mellowhead said:


> How waterproof is the MKII? Could it safely go for a swim, say like a sapphire?



to answer your question, let me quote enrique from another thread:

_"There is no specific waterproof rating. It's not really worth the hassle, effort, or cost to do a formal test for small batch runs like this with a certification agency. The light is listed as water resistant. I've taken all of my lights down to about 30 feet of salt water before, I've frozen them in ice, they've gone through washers and dryers, been in rain, snow, ponds. They've been repeatedly abused and subjected to things that the average person will never put a light through, and remained water tight.

What does this mean? These aren't dive lights, there is no specific test these are "certified" to, and I don't really advocate that you abuse the light, but in any sort of use I can imagine, I suspect you're going to be just fine so far as water resistance is concerned. I've been making flashlights since 2006, the Mako has existed in some form or another since 2008, and no one has ever reported a water breach to me on any model."_


----------



## mellowhead (Oct 17, 2014)

Good enough for me! Thanks for the reply.

P.S. That spinner looks awesome!


----------



## coyote (Nov 22, 2018)

update: its been ten years since the Mako was introduced.... time really does fly!

and its been 4 years since the last post here

but i can once again say, in all honesty, that the Mako and Spinner are still the most important flashlights i've ever owned

Enrique, you've done yourself proud! thank you so much

-eric


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Nov 23, 2018)

Used my gen 1 Mako last nite!! Love it.


----------



## gurdygurds (Nov 23, 2018)

Always loved this post\thread Coyote. Made me feel not so crazy for loving my E01 so much! :twothumbs


----------



## coyote (Dec 1, 2018)

you guys are great!

thnx for staying involved!!!


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 1, 2018)

I confess to the recent 'bump' making me feel a little guilty; I just did a week-long trip to AK - brought my BOSS and a 2xAAA penlight, but omitted spares & the Mako this time. Felt a little embarrassed in that they would have taken up very little room but would have added so much reserve capability.  So, next time.


----------



## coyote (Dec 2, 2018)

Kestrel said:


> I confess to the recent 'bump' making me feel a little guilty; I just did a week-long trip to AK - brought my BOSS and a 2xAAA penlight, but omitted spares & the Mako this time. Felt a little embarrassed in that they would have taken up very little room but would have added so much reserve capability.  So, next time.



hey kestrel, as a long time cpf administrator you should feel guilty!!!! how can folks like us even leave the house without our makos? ;-)

lucky you, taking a week long AK trip. wow.


----------



## nbp (Dec 2, 2018)

I have bought and sold sooo many lights in my years here. Some are just fond memories of a good time trying something out for a little bit, but some I do actually regret selling. I wish I had kept my Mako. I wonder if I could track it down.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 3, 2018)

I would absolutely love a Mako with a Yugi 3200. Would be a great light.


----------



## iamlucky13 (Dec 3, 2018)

PoliceScannerMan said:


> I would absolutely love a Mako with a Yugi 3200. Would be a great light.



I have no idea whether the Mako is difficult to mod, but Mountain Electronics has some of the Yuji 3200K's available.

The Yuji can be overdriven to some degree. A couple samples were tested at 50mA for 24 hours without issue, and they're known to start experiencing declining output at 90mA


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 4, 2018)

iamlucky13 said:


> I have no idea whether the Mako is difficult to mod, but Mountain Electronics has some of the Yuji 3200K's available.
> 
> The Yuji can be overdriven to some degree. A couple samples were tested at 50mA for 24 hours without issue, and they're known to start experiencing declining output at 90mA



Sent my Mako To Vin Nguyen, he wouldn't touch it lol.


----------



## coyote (Dec 5, 2018)

hmmmm, i wonder if Enrique would be interested in making an updated 2019 Mako run....


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (Dec 5, 2018)

coyote said:


> hmmmm, i wonder if Enrique would be interested in making an updated 2019 Mako run....



I posted the Yugi Mako idea on his FB group (before he took it down), no replies lol. I would be in for one for sure!


----------



## nbp (Dec 15, 2018)

Thanks to an incredibly kind offer from a fellow member, I have a Mako in my possession again! I should never have been without. It just feels right. 😊


----------



## coyote (Dec 16, 2018)

nbp, welcome back to the family!!!!!!!


----------



## alangloi (Mar 29, 2019)

I have a Mako (Model ME-NS1-3A-Ti) that was in storage with a quality alkaline AAA battery. Going into the storage today I notice that the Mako had some "white crystals" on the outside, and that could not be good.:shakehead I opened it up and the battery (after years of storage, expiration date of Mar 2015) had gone bad. I tossed the battery, cleaned the outside of the Mako up, the inside was still clean, and put a primary lithium battery in.

Still works fine. This is one tough AAA light.


----------



## Gadgetman7 (Mar 30, 2019)

I have a couple but I wish they were still available. There are the best emergency lights I’ve ever seen.


----------

